# IVF Wales cyclers part lucky number 13



## Shellebell

Happy  and lots of


----------



## Kitty71

I'm not usually superstitious but.... Let's hope it is lucky   

Kitty xxx


----------



## sun dancer

I also hope it is very lucky for us all x x


----------



## Kitty71

How you feeling sun dancer?

4 more sleeps for you    I'm planning on testing early on Saturday but it's going to be extremely hard to wait that long.

k xx


----------



## kara76

Blinky I use to get terrible head aches and hot flushes while down regging and found paracetmol hopeless, I used that 4head stuff that u rub across ur head, its the only think that helped me

Sundancer good luck hun and wow kitty not long for you either


----------



## sun dancer

Hia Kitty im going bloody mad at the moment never bn this far b4 and just really want 2 test early what day will it b for u on sat


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Come on you pupo girls, keep positive and hang in there. Will be thinking of you on testing day

Binky - I use that 4head stuff too, great for instant relief


----------



## Kitty71

Thank Mrs. T.   

Hey sun dancer, Saturday will be 12 days after transfer so plenty of time I think. If I go off the due date calculator on this site it says first testing date could be Thursday but I'm waiting until the weekend because it would be too hard to go into work if it's a -tive. What day will Thursday be for you?

I'll be just happy to wake up in the morning with no bleeding because then I'll have got further than last time too. I'm feeling more unhinged by the hour   DP is making a monumental effort to keep me together    and he's doing a fab job.

Take care hun


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty hope you get through tomorrow. I've never tested earlier than day 14 post et even with blasts but I know lots of the girls test early. Be warned, Kara may be along soon to tell you off, lol


----------



## jo1985

kitty keepin everythin crossed that you get past tom and this is the one for you. Hope rest off pupo girls r ok . Givin my notice in tom and ****tin it big time. X


----------



## Kitty71

Hi all,

Hope everyone is well today.

I'm back at work today but everything is fine so far. No one's suspicious as to why I've been off which is a relief, and touch wood the knicker checking is going well today   .

xxx


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, Hope everyone is well. Kitty hope work has been ok today? I hope you and Sundancer are managing to stay sane. Jose Jo hope you are ok.

AFM (Look at me using the lingo, not thinking its a person!!!!!!! lol!!), my headache is a lot better today, I have been using that 4head stuff which seems to have worked at the moment. Looking foward to going home soon though as I am so tired lately and work is so busy!!!! I have day off tomorow as have my baseline scan at 10am, I just hope that the d regging has been doing its job and I can start stimming, another exciting stage, I am taking each stage at a time at the moment. After we leave the hospital myself and DH are off to Cardiff for lunch and some retail therapy - I need a visit to Primark!!!!!!!! 

Well let you all know tomorow how it goes. xxxxx


----------



## Kitty71

Good luck for tomorrow Binky     enjoy the retail therapy afterwards.

xx


----------



## sammy75

binky, hope scan goes well tommorow so you can start stimming   .

hope everyone else is ok, 

  to those for test day, we really need to see some good news on here   .


----------



## Diddy16

Hi!
Hope work was ok Kitty and kept you busy! Wow-Sat will be here before you know it!
I know you said you would stalk me   but in case you haven't (which I'm sure you haven't!) I got a surprise natural BFP! Still having trouble believing it even though I tested 2 weeks ago! I'm 6 weeks post conception. First scan booked at CRMW on 16th.
It's so early I'm scared as hell and just trying to enjoy the moment (apart from the nausea!).

Good luck to everyone wherever yo are with tx/decisons etc.
xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

I think we need an updated list back up here, I am lost. Will try and find the old one!

How are you doing Kitty? 9 days to go, wishing you lots of luck.

Hope all is well with you Sundancer, how long left for you?

Is there anybody else PUPO at the moment, sorry have lost tracks at the mo, but if so good luck.

Good luck for baseline Binky and starting stims.

How are you Mrs. T hope you can find a way forward in your follow up.

How are you Josie, I hope Cornwall has been somewhat of a distraction. Have you got a follow up booked?

Getting closer for you now Sammy

Hi Jo, did you give your notice in? Good luck for new job

Woohoo diddy that is great news congratulations. I have had a few sneaky reads over on the CRMW thread! Good luck for your scan

Hi everyone else

Well I have got a scan on Wed to see that all has settled back down after the OHSS and hope to be put on gonapeptyl to keep endo at bay before doing FET. Will be glad to stop the suprecur which will either be friday or when AF arrives, which ever comes first. My belly feels like a lump of leather now so not easy to inject!

Had a lovely time today with Kara and Tyler, Mimi and Steffan and Sarah, Dylan and Ioan. All such a delight.


----------



## Kitty71

Diddy I did see hun and I've been meaning to pm you. I'm so pleased for you and just goes to show that test results are not the be all and end of things. "undetectable amh" indeed!!!    

Bet you can't wait for your scan, but another wait eh    and how's work have you been redeployed yet

Good luck for the scan Pix I'm sure it won't be long before your embies are back with you and lucky you getting to see Sarah's bubs I bet they are just gorgeous.

AFM first day at work today and it flew by because we were short staffed. AF pains have been a lot less today but God knows if that's a good or a bad thing. Off now for my **** jab   

k xxx


----------



## jo1985

pix i gave a letter sayin i leavin but they both came straight to ballet for kids so didnt go home and see it wed ill dread now lol


----------



## kara76

Pix lovely to see you today

Jo I'm sure it will be fine, not a lot they can do anyway

Pupo ladies good luck


----------



## sun dancer

Evening all well i caved in and did the test 2nite and OMG OMG its a BFP we r over the moon but cant believe it thank u all for the gd luck wishes x x


----------



## binkyboo

Sun dancer, congratulations, that's fab news!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PixTrix

Woohoo Sundancer big congratulations well done you. Oo you naughty thing caving in lol how early have you tested?


----------



## sammy75

Big congrats to diddy and sundancer.


----------



## Kitty71

Yay Sun dancer congratulations!!



Well done hun xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sundancer - sent you congrats on the other thread and pm'd you but here's some more - woo hoo, congratulations x

Kitty - your turn next, so good to hear knicker checking is going well 

Catch up better tomorrow


----------



## Bloobird81

Congratulations Diddy and Sundancer  hopefully its a lucky 13 thread, I had 13 Eggs Collected this afternoon so I'm praying its lucky for some!! 
EC went really well although I'm doubled up in pain now, the drugs have certainly worn off  iv taken co-dydramol and have a hot bottle but I can't even walk  
Good luck to everyone with scans and tx this week 
Bloo xxx


----------



## sun dancer

well done bloo lovely number of eggies
diddy congrats 2 u x
binky gd luck for moro
kitty how u doing hope u r gd not long left for u now 
pix gd luck wiv ur scan hope everything is bk 2 normal x
pix my test date was thursday but the clinic told me i could test tuesday but i couldnt wait so i done it this evening lol
well we r still in shock just can not believe it but so so happy at the same time 
thanks for all the congrats it means alot x x


----------



## PixTrix

Great news Bloo, well done on your lucky 13 and good luck for the call in the morning. Rest up now and hopefully the pain will start to ease by tomorrow, any concerns and contact the clinic.

Aw sundancer its brilliant news only a day early then! Hope it sinks in soon!

Sending loads of positive vibes your way kitty


----------



## sammy75

that you get a good number of embies bloobird and hopefully you'll follow the rest in a few wks with a bfp too.


----------



## kate1927

Morning all wanted to say a big congratulations to sundancer & diddy sooo pleased for you  

good luck to all of you not sure where your all at lol 

Thankyou kitty & kara for the info it was a fab link holland & barrett are gonna love me by the time i ve finished they ll have no stock left lol  

I ve got to be honest i am suffering with the most horribe of headaches at the mo and feeling really emotional one miniute then i want to cry, an the next everyone is doing my head in  its horrible cause im so chilled normally got another 2 months of this i think i under estimated how strong gonapeptyl is that ll teach me lol never mind feel better now i ve had my rant forgive me girlies lol day off today so im gonna chill xx


----------



## Kitty71

Kate hope things settle down for you soon, I'm sure your body will adjust to it in time   

Bloo that's a super number good luck for the call today    


I had to get my DP to destroy a cheapy HPT last night becaused otherwise I would have used it this morning. There is no way I'm going to last until Saturday   .

Sun dancer did you get any sleep or were you too excited?  

k xx


----------



## jo1985

congrats to sum dancer yey bfp . Diddy good number eggs . Kara no not alot can do if treated me better wouldn0t look else where my new job is more money more hours and actually get hols when i want them


----------



## Diddy16

Kitty-well done to DP for getting rid of that HPT!! Naughty girl!   I couldn't believe I managed to wait til 2 weeks after AF was due to test! It was worth it though as DP and I then had a week off(booked for EC/ET originally!)to try and get used to it! We stayed in a converted cow shed in Cornwall for a few days which was lovely. It's still like a dream though. 
As for work-it's obviously become more complicated now! I've seen my union rep and am going to visit a day Hospital this afternoon in Llandaff to see if I like it as there's a job going there. All NHS jobs are internal at the mo due to job freeze so there's hardly any out there. I obviously haven't told anyone I'm pregnant as it's so early. I'm not sure what will happen when I do. Nobody's going to want to take on someone who's pregnant! I'm going to ring RCN today for some anonymous confidential advice as my friend said they can't be seen to discriminate against me but they could say someone else was more suitable.
Good luck for the next few days!  

Sundancer-woohoo! That's great news!  

Bloo-Wow-well done on the 13 eggies! Good luck for the call today! 

 to all!
xxxx


----------



## kara76

Bloo well done of your lucky 13 eggs

13 is a lucky number for me as tyler is either my 12 th or 13th embryo that was transfer and I think 13

Kitty u little minx, get rid of those hpt, yet 10 days post blast is what most clinics want lol not that I'm advising early testing

Jo my job use to be a pain when booking hols

Diddy play it cool girl, legelly u don't have to tell them yet but once u do they need to do a risk accessment and u have so many rights


----------



## kara76

Pix did I how how lush it was to see you and see u again soon


----------



## Kitty71

Well good luck on the work front Diddy. I work in the NHS for Public Health Wales and they're miserable B***ards, our new sick policy is brutal and we keep hearing things about "natural wastage" and other types of things that make us fear for our jobs. No employer can discriminate against you being pregnant but you'll need to stay sharp because as you say there are way round things.

Kara 10 days after a blast would be tomorrow    I'm seriously thinking about booking Thursday and Friday off work. I had a little weep last night in bed becasue it is really getting to me. I'm never gonna make it!!

xxx


----------



## Bloobird81

Thanks everyone. Just got the call. 5 made it. I have ET on sat. EC yest, is that 5 or 6 days? I'm still in agony from yesterday. Feels like I've had the wind kicked out of me I can't move. I'm so happy and relieved though. Anyone with similar experience?  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammy75

That's great news bloo and rest plenty ready for sat,

Kitty, I'm sure u can hold out a coupie more days and good luck.


----------



## Kitty71

Bloo the pain will pass but it can be nasty. I was doubled up after mine and in tears by the evening. Rest up and take it easy, I reckon by tomorrow it will have eased for you    Well done on the embies and good luck for your transfer, you'll have some lovely blasts by Saturday.

xx


----------



## kara76

Well done. Saturday will be. Day 5. Ec is day zero


----------



## PixTrix

Aw I had a fab time Kara, Tyler is amazing and very fast lol


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, Diddy, I am sorry I didnt congratulate you yesterday, CONGRTULATIONS!!!!    . Kitty well done on not testing!!, Bloobird thats great news, relax now until Saturday! Hope everyone else is well.

AFM went to the clinic I couldnt believe how busy it was!!, well had the baseline and it went fine, they said my lining was 2mm so I was ready for stimming. I have started 375iu of gonal f, they have given me pens, I worked out I use the pen twice as my dose is 375 and the pen is 900. DH has done the first gonal f tonight and I found it fine, its weired cause you cant see anything, but it clicked all the way down so it must be going in!!!!     

I have another scan a week today, so I suppose let the fun of stimming begin!!, what side effects have any of you had if you had taken gonal f?

Anyway forgot to say earlier, went to the pharmacy where there was a 40 min wait, went for coffee and then went back waited another 15 min only to be told that they didnt have any gonal f and didnt know when they would have it, I think they could see by my face I wa scheesed off    , they then said oh, we may get some this afternoon, I said I NEEDED it today!!!, cut a long story short went to Cardiff, spent a lot of money, well dh did, phoned pharmacy at 3pm and they had some, I then had to call on the way home!!!!!

Now home and a night of chilling!!!

Hope all is well.
xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bloo - well done on your 5 embies, not long now til ET. Make sure you get plenty of rest.

Binky - good to be on your way with stimming

Jo - congrats on the job, well done

Kitty - good luck for testing, it doesnt sound like you can hold out much longer..I'm sending you all the luck in the world

Pix - glad you are on the mend, good luck with scan tomorrow

Hi to everyone else, sorry I'm rubbish at personals atm, struggling to come to terms with my BFN still. I am still thinking of you all though x


----------



## PixTrix

well done bloo and good luck for transfer.

Oo Kitty are you going to give into temptation! Good luck

Well done on starting stims binky. The gonal f pens are fab, so easy compared to menopur. I used to use what was left in the pen, then do another jab from the new pen. So after your 2 jabs you'd have 150 left in the pen that you could do and then 225 from the new pen and so on. Work out how much they've given you, maybe you have got plenty just to do the 2 jabs from each pen. I remember having the same prob with pharmacy, a stress that you could do without! Good luck

Thanks Mrs. T. Sending a big hug your way


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, I have another panic head on me, I did the gonal f like they showed me in the clinic, put the needle on, set dose and clicked down, I have just read the instructions and it says about setting in to 37.5 first, and seeing liquid, I didn't go this? Have I done it wrong? Help please!!!! X


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Binky you should do this only the first time you use each pen. It basically primes it to get rid of any air bubbles. Try not to worry about it as your not injecting intravenously, it won't have been a problem.


----------



## binkyboo

I didn't do it at all, would it still have worked?!!! Stress head again now, thanks pix. Xx


----------



## binkyboo

I just ran down stairs to check the fluid, i compared the pen I used tonight against a new one, there was less in tonights one and the grey plunger was lower!!!! I will still call tho . I feel so daft!!!!!!! Thanks xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Big deep breath binky!! Seriously you'll be fine, you will have had your dose. There's no need to feel daft, this IVF lark sends us all into a tizz at some point! Seriously all will be fine


----------



## binkyboo

Thanks pix, am calm now!!!! xxx


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone today, hope you all have a good day.
kitty, just wanting to send you lots of     for when you test as we can see the wait is getting emotional for you so i'll be    that when you do test you get your much wanted   good luck.


----------



## Kitty71

Thanks Sammy, I'm going to test on Friday night I think so only a day and a half to go. I was so moody last night and I feel rotten now because DP cooked me a lovely tea. I've never got this far in a 2ww though so I should be thankful and no bleeding at all which is good.

Binky Pix is right and you would have got your correct dose. There is hardly any air in the pens and a little bit wouldn't do any harm at all because it doesn't go into a vein. There is a lot of worrying that goes on in this treatment lark. I had a meltdown the other day because DP jabbed the wrong side of my buttock by about 2 inches!!    I even eat the largest brazil nuts out of a pack and discard the small ones   

Have a good day everyone,

K xxx


----------



## jo1985

hiya all hope your all ok code those on 2ww are not going insane and hang on in there test day not long away. Had a really bad start to day boss was really angry at me bout givin in notice recons i need to give 6 wks yet aint got contract or anythin give me a big speech but yet didnt give me ne incentive to stay ah so angry .


----------



## josiejo

A big huge Congratulations Diddy and Sundancer. Its great to see some good news here.

Jo, congrats on your new job. Try not to worry about your boss being angry, if you don't have a contract then its her problem. She will just be annoyed that she has to find someone else and worried that they won't be as good as you.

Kitty, I hope you are baring up ok. I will have my fingers crossed for you on Friday night.

Binky, I hope you are nice and calm today.

Mrs Thomas, how are you, not long now until your follow up. Do you have lots of questions ready.

AFM, not been coping too well since bfn. Getting away to Cornwall was a huge help but been a bit of a mess since getting back. I still haven't talked to my parents and sister though I have been in contact with them via email, if I speak to them I will just break down. My sister left me a message saying she had told my 12yr old niece as she knew something was going on, bless her heart she was really upset for us and now wants to come live with us to make up for it all.
I haven't booked a follow up as we won't be having any further treatment at IVF Wales, we just need to decide when we are going to go again then I will book appointment at CRMW. We have decided that this will be our last cycle, though we did say that last time.

Who has had level 1 testing done at there GP surgery? I was thinking of going and asking but they were so unhelpful and unsympathetic when I went to ask if they would fund the drugs for my self funded cycle.

Just want to thank you all again for the support.


----------



## binkyboo

Hi Jose Jo, I am a bit calmer today!!!!, a bit tmi sorry, but just went to the loo in work and I have a slight bleed but browny, is this normal, I do have this sometimes with endo, but it freaked me out a bit, I am awaiting a call from the clininc later so will ask those also!!! its only a bit but thinking the scan may have jigged something about yesterday!!!!! Thanks
Hope evryone is ok. xx


----------



## sun dancer

Afternoon all hope u r all keeping gd 
kitty gd luck for testing on friday will b thinking of u and keeping my fingers crossed x 
jo dont worry bowt ur boss u not got long left wiv him anyway so just blank ur mind off 2 him gd luck in  ur new job x 
binky glad ur a bit calmer 2day 
josiejo thinking of u bless ur neice she sounds fab x x
thanks for all the well wishes im still in a bubble i think just cant believe it spoke 2 Amanda yesterday got a scan on the 1st march in the afternoon just hope and pray that all will b ok im full of bloody cold the last thing i need x
hope everyone else is ok thinking of u all x x
hope everyone else is ok thinking of u all x


----------



## kara76

Message for josie
Call the book a follow up with ivf cause they can do ur level 1 testing and chromosomes hun if ur gp won't. U cud even call the nurses and ask for these to be done before ur follow up so u can get the results then..just a thought and big hugs


----------



## binkyboo

Jo 1985, hope your day got better. Kitty you made me laugh when you said about the brazil nuts!!!!!, I think I will be looking like a cross between a brazil nut and pineapple juice soon, I had some nuts earlier, but then also had a crunchie!!!!
I spoke to Jodie today and she said that you dont have to prime the pens now, and  I now know I did it right!!!! I also asked her about the little bleed, she said that could be the supreceur or maybe bit of movement from scan yesterday, thankfully it has eased a bit tonight. I have had 2 stimming jabs now and I feel like I have af pains coming a bit, and a few sharp pains round my ovaries, is this the jabs woqrking already??, its true that this is a rollercoaster, everyday brings another query!!!!! Thank you everyone for giving me reassuarance!! You are all fab.
xx


----------



## Daizymay

Hi everyone,
Have been lurking a bit but keepin up with you all.
Binky...you sound just like me on my first cycle...are you keeping a diary for yourself...it's worth it. I had AF type pains and stabbing in my ovaries too.
Sundancer/Diddy16 - Go girls...over the moon for ya....this IS a lucky 13 thread!
Kitty - oh darlin, I really felt for you when you said about having a bit of a cry...even tho the hard bits over...it's still bloody hard! Everything crossed for Friday - Good things come in threes - so here's to you joining diddy & sundancer!!!
Josiejo/Mrs T.... this is tough isn't it. I've been in a really wierd place since my failed cycle...things are only just hitting home. I'm going thro redundancy too...just don't think my head can deal with it all right now...I feel like i am full up to my eyes and want to sob, but nothing will come out....I dread the day it does. I feel really lost not knowing which path to take next - i guess only time will help me get clear on that. I've booked a follow up for next tuesday as I really feel I need clarity on what went on this last cycle....I'm dreading it really as I'm sure when JE actually verbalises that DE is my only real hope that that will be my breaking point.
What's level 1 testing josiejo? ....and what's this about GP's providing drugs for a self funded cycle...what do i need to know?
Jo1985 - huge congrats on the new job...stuff the last one....onwards and upwards!!!
I know i've missed some of you Pix/Bloo - dead chuffed I got as many in as I have.
Daizymay


----------



## skyblu

Sundancer and Diddy
Pix - how are u hun, hope you are o.k and hope your scan goes well 
Kitty - good lick for testing on Friday  
Daizymay - My GP payed for my drugs for IVF on 3 cycles, I know I was lucky and not all GPs do this but most do it for 1 self funded cycle. Good luck 
Josiejo and Mrs Thomas hope you are both o.k and planned a way forward 

AFM - This is a little good buy and thank you msg to you ladies for all the support you have shown me through my IVF and when it failed yet again.
We had a phone call today and for once we had good news, we have been accepted to adopt and our journey will begin next month. We are so excited that we are finally moving on and hopfully have a family by this time next year.
Thank you all again for your support and I will be checking on you all now and again.
For now I just feel I need to leave the IVF site.
Good luck every one and lets hope IT IS A LUCKY 13
Skybluxxx


----------



## sammy75

Skyblu, I wish you all the best for your adoption journey and take care, sorry you are leaving good bye.


----------



## sun dancer

skyblu what lovely news i wish u all the luck & happiness in the world on ur new and exciting journey 
sorry u r leaving us but please keep in touch a little 2 let us know how things r going for u x x


----------



## kara76

Sky all the very best huni and please know u can always post here or on the adoption thread. Lovely popsi has been through it all . All the very best


----------



## Bloobird81

Morning everyone, thank you all for the lovely messages I'm so chuffed to have the 5  I haven't been on her the last couple of days as I got admitted to hospital. Tuesday afternoon I started vomiting and was vomiting every hour quite bad! I was doubled up in pain and couldn't really catch my breath. My dh called the emergency gyne ward at 5 pm and they wanted me to go down. I stayed in overnite to be monitored hands ate black and blue where they couldn't find vains to put me on a drip! Its my own fault as I didn't keep up the fluids after EC. I was badly dehydrated!! They checked my belly and it went down 2 inches and I lost 5lb over nite! After a bit of nagging they let me go. I still have bad period type pains but nothing like before.they didn't scan me to check for OHSS which DH was a bit annoyed about but I was gradually feeling better and getting back to normal so I didn't mind.I know my own body and felt confident I was ok.  I think all this could have been avoided if I'd stuck to drinking water!! slap on the wrist for me!! I'm still in my bed resting and hoping I'm fit for ET on sat.  Ill have a read back at you all now and thanks agaon for the kind messages! Xxxx


----------



## sammy75

Bloobird, hope u feel better soon and not long and you will b pupo rest up ready for sat and good luck.


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, Bloobird hope you are feeling better.  Sky blue congratulations and I wish you all the best for your new journey   Kitty hope you are ok, and calm for tomorrow, hope everyone else is good.

AFM I feel a bit weired today as you know I have been on the Gonal F with the supreceur for two days now, when I was on the supreceur alone I didnt have any pain except the headaches, but today, I feel like my insides are being ripped out and someone kicking me in the back, I also have a bit of pain in the top of my legs,    I get this everymonth I think its to do with the Endo. Does this sound like the stimming kicking in?? I am sitting at my desk at the moment with a hot water bottle on my belly, I have 2 meetings this afternoon and then think I am going at 4!!

I also still have a bit of mucky dicharge, not a bleed but mucky when I wipe when going to the loo (sorry tmi    !)

Basically I feel like I have major af pains, I had a blip last night talking to my hubby about my mam, she passed away 8 yrs ago, and I was saying that I really need her now. Sorry for the moan!!!!

Hope everyone is well.
xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Binky I get the legs pains too whilst stimming, your follies must be growing hun   

Bloo glas you're feeling better hun   

Sky Blu good luck   

I've gone officially barmy, totally lost the plot now    sooooo tempted to test tonight. DP is going to have to hold me back.

k xxx


----------



## Daizymay

Aww Bloo - rest up hun!
Congrats Skyblu....I may be just behind you on the adoption thread...still have to decide for sure what's best for us - goodluck. x
Kitty - don't do it hun...wait till test date!!!!!!!!!! everything everthing thingevery crossed for you!!! x
daizymay


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - aren't you supposed to test first thing in the morning anyway? I am impressed you've lasted this far, lol. Good luck for whenever you cave in!

Binky - you really are a stress head, lol. Looks like you are really benefitting from the support of everyone here, it's tough isn't it.

Bloo - hope you are feeling much better and can have your ET on Saturday

Skyblu - congrats on your adoption news, I look forward to hearing about your journey. You should start a thread like Popsi did 

Daizymay - take yout time in deciding the best way forward, only you and DH know what's right for you.

JosieJo - this really is tough isn't it. I'm finding it much harder this time round. You should defo book your follow up and take it from there. Big hugs and I'm here if you want to share

Pix - how did your scan go ? Hope you are doing ok

Hi to everyone else.

Kara - I'm working on my FU questions tonight/tomorrow so no doubt I'll speak to you soon ! 

Mrs T x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi ladies

Skyblu, I'm thrilled for you, all the best for your exciting new journey

Just wanted to wish you luck for your follow up Mrs T,hope you get some answers and a plan. Thinking of you, and you too Josie. What a lovely niece you have Josie.

Hugs to you Daizy, as the others said, take your time x

Kitty, hang on in there, best of luck for whenever you do cave in xxx

Pix, it was so lovely to see you on Monday, must do it again soon 

Big congrats to Sundancer and Diddy, great news

Good luck to everyone cycling at the moment, thinking of you all x


----------



## binkyboo

Kitty, good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## kara76

Just nipping in to wish kitty loads of luck for tomorrow


----------



## sammy75

Kitty, lots of luck for tommorow and the morning will be the strongest to give you the best result, so I will check in on you in the morning before I go to work and I will be thinking positive all night for you.


----------



## kara76

They do say to use first morning urine yet most tests now are use anytime of day from when ur af would be late.


----------



## Kitty71

Guys I didn't test this morning as I didn't want to come in to work after a negative. We are going to buy the tests tonight after work then either test tonight or in the morning.

I've lasted this far so I might last another night, I even managed a full nights sleep    thank you for the well wishes


----------



## josiejo

Kara, thanks for the info, surprised they do it a the clinic after the responce I got from JE when I asked about immune testing at my last follow up.

Mrs T, best of luck with your follow up tomorrow. I hope it helps come to terms with this cycle and you get all the answers you are looking for.

Kitty, well done on lasting this long without testing. Wishing you loads of luck for tonight or the morning.

Pix, how are things? Did the scan go well

Queenie, how are things with you? How is DH?

Skyblu, congrats on being accepted for Adoption. Wishing you loads of luck with it, please come back and let us know how things are going with it.

Daizy, best of luck with your follow up, do you have a list of questions? Some of the girls here managed to get there GP to fund the drugs for a self funded cycle. It is certainly worth asking but just be prepared for the negative responce I got. They didn't want to take the responsablity for prescribing them.

Bloobird, I hope you are feeling much better and you are well enough for ET tomorrow.

Binky, how are you today? 

AFM, I finally seem to have ran out of tears so called the clinic to arrange follow up. Not sure if there is much point in it as I really have no questions on the cycle I just want to know what to do for our next cycle. 
I still havent spoken to my parents or my sister, but I did get an email from my sister asking how I was then 2 paragraphs of her moaning about her health and telling me of some self made dramas. So I think full silence is doing me more good than anything so I don't have to listen to that 2-3 times a week lol Apparently my niece has been trying to Facetime me from her iPod Touch so she can tell me she will move in with us. 
My brother arrived in Bristol yesterday so we have decided we are going to do some fun things and not talk about treatment. I think a trip to Barry Island, Bristol zoo and loats of tea and cake will be on the agenda.


----------



## jo1985

kitty well done on not testing and wel done getin so far along. Skyblue congrats on adoption. Josie have nice time out . Mrs t good luck for follow up x


----------



## sun dancer

Just a quick 1 gd luck Kitty for when u test either 2nite or moro keeping everything crossed for u x x


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, Bloobird hope you are feeling better. Jose Jo hope you have a nice time with your brother. Kitty good luck for later or tomorrow  

AFM I have been feeling a lot better today, thankfully no dicharge today and I have taking paracetamol for the niggly pains, they didnt work with my headache and dont usually with AF but thankfully they seem to be taking the edge of this   !!! I also have a hot water bottle strapped to my belly practically in work all the time!, I am so glad it is Friday though as I am so tired. Going out for tea tonight, which will be nice, obviously I am not drinking, but DH isnt either all this month, I told him I need super swimmers!!!!!!   !!!!!! He had no sleep in the spare room last night bless him as I couldnt get comfy, so I threw him out!!!!!!! Anyway going home soon, everyone enjoy their night. xxx


----------



## Diddy16

Hi!
Just popped in to say well done Kitty on lasting this long. God luck for testing-try to wait for the morning!
xxxx


----------



## Bloobird81

Evening everyone. Thanks again for all ur lovely messages. I'm in tomorrow for transfer I'm still in agony though, can't walk tidy or move freely  I spoke to anna the embryologist today and she said we'll talk about it in the morning.iv never felt to bad  wanted to be tip top when pupo  surely this is not rite? The whole of my stomach feels bruised to the touch!!! Sorry to moan I just feel so rubbish xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Bloo good luck with et. Ur ovaries are very sore by the sounds of it u poor girl. Paracentmol is totally safe


----------



## Bloobird81

Cheers Kara. I think trapped wind has a lot to do with it too!! Lol. Hopefully wake up feeling a bit better tomorrow! Can't believe its here!x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck for 2moro bloo, hope you feel better. Make sure you rest up after x

Kitty - thinking of you and waiting for your good news (pma) x


----------



## Bloobird81

thanks MrsThomas u are kind  yes good luck testing kitty x


----------



## sammy75

Bloobird, all the best for tommorow and hope you feel a bit better by the morning.

Kitty, can't wait to see your news as we are all thinking positivly and I so hope it works for you.
Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## PixTrix

Hi everyone, sorry not been around but had very nasty AF, used to painful AF but wow nothing like I have experienced this time. So much pain that extended down both legs. The pain was so severe that I was vomiting and rocking in agony to the point of DP almost crying and saying that I wasn't going through IVF again for a very long time! Anyway much lighter today and coming out the other side. Good news is everything seemed to have settled down well on the scan, they were concerned that I hadn't been given clexane for two weeks tho. Thanks everyone for asking. Well that enough about me. 

Big hugs bloo, sounds like you are going through a tough time, I can sympathise with you. Did you speak to one of the nurses at clinic regarding your admission to hospital? Did they do your blood levels when you were in hospital? Sorry so many questions. Hows the vomiting now? Are you managing to drink 3 litres of water and keeping up the protein. They really should have scanned you to check for free fluid. I think they may do some checks on you tomorrow to see that you are healthy for transfer and if theres no free fluid then I'm sure all will be well for the go ahead. Hope things settle down for you overnight. I found milk of magnesium did me the world of good. Good luck.

How you doing binky? I get pains in my legs with the endo and Mr. G told me that if the pain goes down the inside of your legs prob related to ovaries so it could be the growth going on there. When have you got your scan?

Wishing you lots and lots of luck for testing kitty. Praying you are on here in the morning to tell us about your BFP

Sending you a big huge hug Josie. Glad that you managed to book a follow up and it would be great if they could arrange the level 1 tests for you. Hope you can find a way forward soon and in the meantime enjoy some fun time out with your brother

Good luck for follow up Mrs. T

Wow congrats Skyblu, really thrilled for you. Understand that you want to step back from the IVF boards but remember that we are always here for you and would be great to have updates about your special journey


----------



## Bloobird81

Hiya pix, I was reading your past posts in my hospital bed funnily enough, I didn't have the energy to post anything myself. Yes they checked bloods and urine all the time. They called IVF Wales the nite I went in but grace didn't come and see me until 4pm the following day!! I was just slumped in the bed on a drip, nil by mouth and vomiting still and was quite evil at that point I just wanted to go home  iv been drinking plenty yes and eating plenty of meat and eggs, my belly shrunk 2 inches and I was peeing normally by the time grace came she said no need for a scan, I will be demanding one tomorrow for sure. I don't care if I have to delay tx, I need to be fit for this. So sorry to hear you've been poorly, sound absolutely horrific, take care xXx


----------



## PixTrix

Fingers crossed that all will be well for you bloo. Sounds like they were doing the right things checking your bloods and urine. I am surprised you weren't scanned though. Grace is really good though, she'd have done one if she thought it was necessary. Yeah be really good if they scan you tomorrow. You are right about feeling fit for transfer. I was initially upset when they told me that they were going to freeze all my embies, but so glad I didn't have a transfer with how rubbish I was feeling. Try not to worry too much they'll only let you go ahead if all is well, but you have also got to be happy in yourself. Even if they are happy that you are fit to go ahead, yet you would rather freeze your embies until you are feeling better then discuss it with them, through my journey a firm saying for me is 'no regrets'. The good news is thay your not breathless, weeing back to normal and not vomiting. Lots of luck and def give the milk of magnesium a go.


----------



## Bloobird81

Your right. Although I'm very breathless, I'm thinking its just trapped wind though. Ill make sure I do what feels right tomorrow. Thanks for such good advice!! Talk tomorrow to let u know how it goes xxx thanks everyone els too


----------



## binkyboo

Hi pix, yeah Mr G td me the same about my legs!! My next scan is Tuesday, so hopefully there is something happening!!! Looking fisted to a weekend on
The sofa, I am finding working and the treatment really tiring at the moment!!! Snuged in bed now with hot water bottle, are too much tonight!!!! xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Hi girls bad news I'm afraid. Tested twice yesterday and twice this morning and all not a sniff of a line.

DP is devastated and cried but I'm still a bit numb. I daren't let myself start crying because it's going to be bl**dy awful once I start. Have already started thinking ahead though because it does help you get through. We are lucky enough to have 6 frosties so we'll do FET as soon as we can and if that fails then it's straight over to CRMW for a fresh cycle. We've been saving for a mortgage but this is more important and I'd rather rent forever than miss this chance.

I'm going to get level 1 immunes done and see if I need any further tests and I've never had any internal tests done so maybe we need to look in to that. We keep having great cycles which turn out rubbish. Maybe it's just the luck of the draw but I want to at least try and get to the bottom of why they won't implant.

At one point last night we were going to go straight to CRMW but I think at this point it would be a bit hasty and we may as well see things through to the end at IVF Wales.

Work is going to be hard for me because my friend is 30 weeks and seeing her bump daily (she sits next to me) is a constant reminder, plus everyone is always talking about babies and it's pretty miserable for me.

I'm probably going to have a meltdown at some point so if I disappear it's because I'm licking my wounds for a bit. I'm thinking of you all though and I know where you all are in your tx. So if I don't post doesn't mean I'm not hoping and praying for you.

I'm logging off now because I'm filling up.

Take care,

Kitty xxxx


----------



## kara76

Oh kitty I am so so sorry. Please know we are all here for u . I so feel for you and I think a plan is all that helps. Deffo go fet asap. Hugs and love


----------



## Diddy16

Oh Kitty-you made me cry too. I'm so so so sorry honey. You take care of yourself and DP. Nothing I can say will make it any better.
Sending you humungous hugs and thinking of you.      xxxx


----------



## sun dancer

Kitty im so so sorry thinking of u and dp its always gd 2 hav a plan just take sum time and look after each other sending big hugs ur way x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

So so sorry kitty, I'm on the road at the mo but will write a proper response later. Sending big hugs to you and DH x


----------



## Queenie1

kitty so sorry sending hugs your way.    good to have a plan something to focus on.

josie hope you are ok. 

hi to eveyone sending good luck to everyone doing tx at the moment.  

sorry for no other personals

afm dh had his op on thursday (at last after it being cancelled the week before) and unbelieveably they sent him home yesterday from hospital. can't believe he is home so soon they said as long as he could walk up and down the stairs they would let him home. so i weekend of me being nurse maid to him. lol its good to have him home.
phone clinic for a planning app on friday and they said they would have to check with stephanie as i wanted it in march. they did offer me next week ( when you want next week they can't offer you one) but want to wait till march as dh will be a lot better and will have a clearer idea of dates. they said they would phone me back but didn't hear anything so will phone again now on monday.


----------



## sammy75

kitty, so gutted for you  and dh take care of each other.


----------



## jo1985

kitty so sorry its good you got a plan . X thinkin off you x


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Kitty, its so flipping unfair, all I can offer is a big cyber hug. I think you are doing the right thing and getting FET booked in, having a plan and a way forward is something to focus on. Take all  the time you need but we are all here for you.

Wow Queenie home already. Glad he is on the mend and hope he's not keeping you too busy!! Woohoo you will soon be cycling


----------



## PixTrix

Hope all has gone well today bloo


----------



## josiejo

Kitty, I am so so sorry. Well done on having a plan for the way forward,. defo worth going with FET first then hopefully you won't need to spend any of that mortgage money. Thinking of you   

Queenie, that is great news that DH has had his surgery. I hope he is a better patient than my DH lol Fingers crossed on getting your appointment sorted, why is it such a problem to book an appointment in March, its only a couple of weeks away.

Pix, so glad that things are settling down, do you know when you will be able to have the embryos transferred?

Bloobird, hope today has gone well

Mrs T, hope you got all the answers you were after today.

Binky, hope you have a lovely weekend snuggled on the sofa, sounds heaven.

I have had a busy morning and would love to just sit and relax but we have someone coming tomorrow to do a kitchen design and quote so need to do a bit of tidying. Also need to start clearing out our backroom ready to pull the celing down and cut through the wall to the kitchen. DH has decided that we need to get moving on the house renovations and get some of the more nasty jobs out of the way before we have another cycle


----------



## binkyboo

Kitty, I am so sorry for you           
Bloobird hope you are feeling better and that things of gone well today. Jose it sounds like you are going to be busy today, I really need to do a few things around the house, but cant be bothered today!!!   
Hope everyone else is ok.

AFM we had a lovely night last night although I was shattered by 10pm, went straight to bed when we got in!!!, DH husband went in the spare room again as I am tossisng and turning all night as havent been sleeping, but last nightI slept like a log!, may let him back tonight. Well today is a rareity for him as he has gone to watch Cardiff City play and has driven!!!!!!, he is also missing a stag do in Cardiff which I feel bad about but he is going on the main one away in March, I dont think he minds. I also have a hen wkend on the 18th March, to Manchester, we are staying in an apartment in the city. Not up to a lot this wkend, not getting dressed today - I have showered though    , watching the man u game at the moemnt and then will potter around a bit, sit down and do that all wkend I think!!! Going to do some ebay selling later also. Are any of you on face book?, if anyone wants to add me, I am Beth Jones, I have black dress on in the pic!!!!
Have a good wkend all. xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - I've learned that it's better to have your meltdown sooner rather than later, it will come out in the end. I was trying to stay strong but I feel like its made it harder so let it all out hun. The great news is you already have a plan, and you have FET waiting for you. I'm thinking of you and your DH but now you have to do what is right for you. If you need a break from FF we understand, but also we are all here to support you through it x

JosieJo - Oh hun, you sound like we are in the same place. Only my sister knows about treatment and I can only speak to her by text at the mo. I know if I speak to her I will breakdown constantly. She said you seem really sad which just about sums it up doesnt it. Because nobody else knows about treatment I have to put on a brave face most of the time which I thought was helping me, but today I have realised I just need to let it all out (yes Kara, you were right again lol). I hope you have a great time with your brother and am glad you are feeling like you need your plan. Big hugs x

Bloo - hope everything went to plan today

Pix - saw your other thread, do you know when you will be able to have your FET?

Queenie - good to hear from you. I was out a few days after the op too, its much nicer recovering at home. Great to here you are nearly on the way again

Jo - how are you, on the countdown to the new job I expect. How is the weightloss going? I am gonna use my break in treatment to try and lose some more weight

Binky - hope you are taking it easy

Sorry to anyone else cycling if I've missed you, heads in the shed right now ! 

Afm had my follow up today and to cut a long story short I will be trying DHEA for 3 months before I go again. I'm not going to change anything else on the protocol as everything else went as well as it could with my AMH. So back to the waiting game for me. Staying strong is definately not helping me so I've given myself permission to let it all out this weekend and hopefully that will help me move forward and come to terms with the outcome. 

Mrs T x


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Josie, I'm hoping to look at next AF now. That could be March or April no telling with my cycle! Seems you are a busy bee at the moment, I hope it can help somewhat with giving you something else to think about, but know how hard that is. Sending you a big hug.

Big hug for you too Mrs. T. It is good that you have come out of your follow up with a plan. Mimi41 used DHEA maybe she could be a help to you. I think its so important that you allow yourself the time to let it all out. No good bottling things up


----------



## jo1985

binky tried lookin for you on ** but no joy in jo saunders try lookin for me . Mrs T  weight loss slow thinkin mayb with new job 3kids under 4 it come off quicker but cant wait to start now really lookin forward to it


----------



## Daizymay

Kitty,
   So sad to read your mail - I so thought it would come good for you - gutted for you hun    Big hug to DH too!


----------



## Bloobird81

Kitty so sorry to hear your news. Hope your doing ok xxx

I need to have a good read through but a quick thanks for all the good luck wishes today! Well it happened!!!! But I do have the dreaded OHSS!!! They would have knows that if I'd been scanned on wed I was a bit keen to get out of the hospital though so I'm probably to blame  they advised me to put 2 of my blast's in as they would help each other along? So I'm pupo still in pain but hoping its going to ease off now for a couple of weeks, then IF I get a BFP then I'm going to be unwell again, as long as it doesn't effect the embryos then I'm prepared for it. I'm going to boots tomorrow for Milk of Mag Pix  and some protein drinks too, I knew I wasn't feeling rite! My OTD is 28th.will catch up more when I'm a bit more with it xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bloo, congrats on being PUPO and take care of yourself and those blasts x


----------



## Bloobird81

I will x


----------



## sammy75

congrats on being pupo bloobird.


----------



## kate1927

Hi all hope you are all well  

Kitty im so sorry hun thinking of you & dp be kind to yourself hun im sending you big    hugs xx

  to you all xxx


----------



## kara76

Bloo congratulations on being pupo. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## sun dancer

bloo congrats on being pupo hope ur resting and taking gd care of urself x x
Hi 2 everyone hope u r all doing ok thinking of u all x


----------



## PixTrix

Congrats on being PUPO Bloo, keep up those fluids now


----------



## Flash123

hi everyone
haven't posted on here much lately but have been looking out for you all and sending lots of      - been so busy and dh bought me an ipad for christmas. Utterly fab for viewing but haven't worked out how to post on here with it yet    

Kitty -     i am so sorry to hear your news. This really is so very unfair. Take time out to heal and to make your self strong for the next part of your plan.

Bloo - congrats on being PUPO - take care, take it easy and join the madness of the 2ww   

So many other things happening and i really am so rubbish at personals.

So a huge good luck to any else cycling, sending you all lots of     
and to everyone else - may our dreams come true soon

liz XXXX


----------



## SarahJaneH

Kitty, I'm so sorry, you and dh take care, big hugs hun xxx

Pix, sorry you have had such a hard time with af, hope you are feeling ok now

Bloo, congrats on being pupo, fingers crossed

Queenie, hope dh is recovering well from the op and has been a good patient for you this weekend. Hope you can get a date to start soon

Mrs T, glad you ahve a plan after follow up   

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## skyblu

Thank you all for your lovely msg, just cheching in to see how you all are doing.

Kitty, I am so sorry it did'nt work out   and good luck when you go ahead with the FET.

Bloo, congrats on being pupo and hope you get better soon.

Skyblu.xx


----------



## kara76

Queenie greay news ur dh had his op, how is he now? Bet u have been running round after him like a very good nurse

Hiya everyone


----------



## josiejo

Bloo congrats on being PUPO. I hope you are relaxing.

Queenie, hope DH has been an easy patient all weekend,

Mrs T and Kitty, hope you are both doing ok. Get all those tears out, it is good for you to let go. I cried constantly the day I tested then on and off the following day. Was ok for a few days then it all came again, now I am still feeling sad but the tears seem to have dried up.

Sun Dancer, has you wonderful news sunk in yet?

Pix, how are you doing?

Jo, how is your boss being to you now?

Binky, how are you?

My DH knows how to stress me out, he decided yesterday that we are going ahead with the kitchen and as all the bits are in stock it will be in 2-3 weeks. In the mean time we have to take the celing down in what will be the dining room and knock through the wall, replace ceiling in kitchen and utility and about another 10 things. We also need to go buy lights, pick a sink and tap and some floor tiles. DH is finding it a much needed distraction, I on the other hand could do without it but it needs done. All I can say to anyone is never buy a house that need extensive renovation unless you can afford to stay elsewhere and pay for someone to do it all for you lol


----------



## Kitty71

Bloo congrats on being PUPO hun    

Thanks for the kind words girls. I still haven't cried at all yet but I don't think it will be long now. We went out for dinner on Saturday and it was nice to be out but DP started crying out the blue and it was just so so sad. We're looking after each other though and we'll get though.

kitty xx


----------



## kara76

Josie sounds very stressful to me. Hope ur ok

Kitty u and ur poor dp, he sounds such a good guy.hugs


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie, the stress of work at home might keep you distracted ! Hope you are doing ok

Kitty, bless your DH. I didn't cry much to start with but it does come out in the end 

Hope everyone else is doing ok

I'm quite proud that I haven't cried today (yet, lol!) I often have a bit of a blub watching oneborn every minute though. Maybe I'll tape it tonight and have a day off the tears.

Well I came home to my darling husband who bought me fab roses (M&S too!), a lovely card and was cooking a steak dinner with fresh fruit salad too (as I'm trying to be good). Life is tough at the mo but it was a nice reminder of how lucky I am too. 

Mrs T x


----------



## jo1985

hey ladies hoping every1 is ok and thinking off u all? big hugs to every1 that it hasnt worked forand good luck to those who r pupo. first day in my new job today, and went really well hectic organising 3 kids into 3 diff places as 1 full time skwl 1 p-t and a baby but get myself into routine soon and off i ll go. have good week and gd luck to everyone who got scans appts and thinkin off u all xxxx jo xxxx


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

gosh so much to catch up on.

sending   to kitty, mrs t, josie,

bloobird congrats on being pupo

thank you all dh is doing great. just had his dressing changed and wound has 15 staples in it and is healing very well. 

afm phoned clinic and spoke with susan on reception and it was not a problem and i'm book in for planning tx on march 10th woo hoo at last a date to work towards. i'm hoping to do tx in may. at the moment ec should be around half term in may which would be great for me just hope my cycles don't alter much as the week before half term dh is away for 2 day so ec can't be then. if needs be will mention about perhaps going on the pill to make sure af comes on time for ec half term. what to do you all think about going on pill to time af.


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, Queenie thats fab news you have appointment  , hope everyone who hasnt had good luck lately is bearing up ok       .Jose how is the renovation going?!!!!    Pix and Jo it's nice to see you on ********, and get to know your real names!!  . Sorry if I have missed anyone, hope everyone is ok.

AFM I have my 2nd stimming scan tomorrow at 9.30am, I just hope that there will be some follies there, I keep dreading the situation that they say you havent got any!!!   . I am seriously going   to look like a cross between a pineapple, brazil nut, milk and hot water bottle soon!!!!! I bought nesquick bananna poweder today so now having milkshake!!!!!  Sitting here with hot water bottle, milkshake and thorntons choccies!!!    . Am going to have a dvd day tomorrow afternoon, I get the morning given to me as medical appt with work, so going to take pm off!!. Will post tomorrow. Night all xxxx


----------



## kara76

Blinky good luck. I drank nesqick as I hate milk lol

Mrs t your dh sounds a dream

Queenie great news on ur apoointment

Jo new job sounds interesting


----------



## sammy75

just a quick hi to everyone today and hope you all doing ok with your cycles or wait, and to wish binky good luck for today and hope you got lots of follies,   .

 to those of you who are having a tough time atm.


----------



## Kitty71

Queenie super news that you'll be cycling again soon   

Mrs. T how do you manage to watch One Born Every Minute!!! I can't even watch the trailers, wish I'd recorded them all though I hear alot about them. Glad you had a nice Valentine's. We are lucky to have wondeful guys.

Good luck for scan today Binky     

Jo hope you are settling in to your new job.

kitty xxx


----------



## jo1985

kitty i love one born every minute and any baby prog on sky lol new job is going great day s fly by time get kids to skwl baby dressed out for few hours fly by


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, hope everyone is ok.

Went for my scan this morning, she said I have 6 follicles which I am seeing as a   , as I honestly thought there wouldnt be many there!!!!, there are 3 on each ovary, lead one on the left is 17, which she said is a bit big but nothing to worry about and the lead one on the right is 12 . Will this the be the final amount or can you develop more??. I have been kept on exactly the same 0.5 supreceur and 375 gonal f, I have another scan friday. I just hope they grow and that there are eggs in them!!     .  I have the afternoon off now so am back in my pj's and going to watch some of my sex and the city box set.


----------



## bloobloo

Hi Girls,

Kitty - so sorry, stay strong     

Bloo - congrats, take extra care of yourself

haven't been able to keep up with you all as I've had a severe case of stomach flu, been in bed for a week, even lost 5lb!

Good luck to you all cycling!

x


----------



## thunderstix

hi all - mind if i join this thread? 
am on 1st cycle ivf & had 2nd scan today - back at work now but WOW what an emotional morning!!!
i have 1 follicle on right, lead one 16 & 2-4 on left, lead one 14. i am really chuffed - nurse said it all looked as perfect as it could & the lining of my womb was very thick which was a good thing  she also said quality was much better than quantity & she'd had a pg lady in earlier who had only had 1 fertilised egg so............. 
i have been kept on same meds - 0.5 suprecur & 450 menopur. 
next scan this friday 10:45 & EC most likely monday 21st - wowsers, sooooo exciting now!!!


----------



## newmum

Hi everyone

Hope you don't mind me joining this thread.

I'm on my first IVF short protocol and having my EC tomorrow.

Binkyboo and thunderstix sounds like your scans went well and the follies are looking good.

I took my Ovitrelle 2.00am this morning and have my drug free night tonight yippee.

Trying to rest today and not worry too much   for loads of eggs tomorrow

 to everyone x


----------



## thunderstix

hi newmum - sending you lots of        for tomorrow and    that you get lots of eggs
let us know how you get on 
ps have sent you some bubbles for luck xxx


----------



## PixTrix

That is great news binky, all sounding good, good luck for next scan

Oo sounds nasty bloo, hope you are feeling better now

Thrilled you got date in place Queenie

Big welcome thunderstix. Quality def better than quantity, Good luck

big welcome newmum. Enjoy your drug free night and good luck for collection


----------



## Bloobird81

Hello everyone, u all know I'm rubbish at personal!!  Pix,LizG,Sarahjane,skyblu,MrsT,Kara, Sundancer, Sammy, Jo, thanks for all the good luck and lovely get well messages  so lovely to read when your fed up and laid up in bed! Bloobloo get well soon, Queenie ur poor DH the staples turned my stomach! poor man!!kitty ur DP sound so lush  I think they have double the stress and upset because they worry about us too. Binky glad ur scan went well, ull be surprised how quickly things will start moving from now on! The clinic was bonkers wasn't it this morning! 
Hello Thunderstix and newmum2b ( good positive name ) don't worry too much about EC, I'm a baby and it was fine! I was completely out of it! Lovely  

Sorry if iv missed anyone  
Afm I'm getting better! Whooo..... This OHSS is horrible!!! I'm feeling really well today tho but its weird as I don't feel there's anything going on  my OTD is the 28th but is it rite Kara that I can test 10 days after because I have 2 x blasts on board?  I don't want to get a false positive??! I might just be good and wait for the 28th anyway. Can u imagine seeing a false positive!! 
Anybody know what was going on in the clinic this morning? They have an open event or anything? A big group of couples came in and were then waiting in the clinic? 

Bloobird xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Well so glad that I decided to ring and change my planning appointment yesterday! Basically I wanted to try gonapeptyl before FET and JE said I would have to discuss that with Mr. G so to book an appoint with him and a planning appointment the same day. Mr. G is on hols so the next available date was March 17th. and she said that I was booked straight after for planning. I had now decided against gonapeptyl so rang yest to cancel with Mr. G and change planning appoint and she said that she'd speak to her colleague and ring me back and when I hadn't heard today I emailed Stephanie who promptly replied to say that I was already booked for planning on Feb 17th and indeed when I checked my letters today the appoint with Mr. G was March 17th and the planning appoint was mistakingly feb 17th! So thrilled now that I am doing planning on thur, would have been gutted if I'd missed it!


----------



## PixTrix

glad you are feeling better bloobird. Yep OHSS is blinking horrible, the worst part for me was having a blinking catheter!!


----------



## jo1985

pix mr g going skiing 24th to 7th march


----------



## Bloobird81

A catheter??!! What for Pix? I don't think iv had that!!


----------



## binkyboo

Thunderstix and new mum 2 be, wecome!!!!!   . Bloobird, what time were there?, my appt was 9.30, didnt go in till gone 10am , was coming out about 10.30ish, I had leggings on flat black boots and a barbour black quilted jacket, dark bobbed hair!!!!! oh and glasses!!!! Pix glad you have your appt sorted, since I got home, I am absolutely shattered, did a bit of washing, sat down to watch SATC and fell asleep!!!   , still feel really tired, DH is off to footie tonight so not doing a lot. I may have Friday off also for next scan as it is 12.30pm, I have plenty of leave to take so may just do that!!!


----------



## newmum

Thanks everyone for your wishes, and thanks thunder for my bubbles  , I am no longer a bubble virgin   I've sent you some. I will keep you up to date about the EC and keep me up to date with your news

Hi Bloobird are you a city fan? with a user name like that I was just wondering. Myself and DH are season ticket holders, he's going tonight but I will be resting and eating my valentines chocs  .  I was just saying to DH I hope people don't think I am being over confident with my user name, then I read your comment. I thought a positive name will hopefully have a positive result

Wishing you all well 

 and   for loads of eggs tomorrow x


----------



## PixTrix

O lucky Mr. G Jo. Can't imagine him skiing!

lol Bloobird believe me you'd know if you'd had a catheter! it was when I got admitted to hospital. It drains your urine! Thankfully its seems you've got mild OHSS so hopefully you should avoid that!

Thanks Binky. Glad you had a sleep it sure does make you tired.

No way newmum2b your not being over confident with your name, positivity all the way is the name of the game (even if I do loose it occassionally!!


----------



## thunderstix

binkyboo - just read your post about being shattered & have to agree! 
am in work till 5 but seriously hanging on by a thread here!!!
soooooo tired zzzzzzzz feel like haven't slept for days - think this mornings excitement must have taken it out of us LOL  
looking forward to going home, putting pjs on & vegging in from of tv with dh & hounddog 
newmum - thanks for the bubbles


----------



## Bloobird81

Oh Pix! If I've got it mildly and uv got it bad I don't know how ur coping! I was peeing fine after they put me on the drip and I'd stopped being sick!!god love u!!  yeah Binky I saw u! I was eyeing up your barbour jacket! Iv been looking for a lightweight similar one just like it. PM me if u like.lol 
Newmum my ex boyfriend used to make me go and watch every xmas, we used to live away) its a name that iv just carried on and always use as a username, I do keep my eye on them tho! We'll get there! One day!  thunder was u there this morning too? Did u notice the big group?x  
Bloobird xxxx


----------



## thunderstix

hi bloobird - yes i was there this morning but i think i was very lucky by the sounds of it 
my appt was 8:45, we actually got seen about 8:55 & were out at 9:13 - only 2 ladies waiting when we came out, very quiet - glad i missed the rush!!  
ps counting down minutes till 5 now so i can go home & sleeeeeep


----------



## Bloobird81

10 minutes to go  first appointments are always the best! I'm off work this week, was hoping to go back wed, thurs and friday but Marie said NO WAY so I'm staying home and having a bit of me and 2 x embryo time


----------



## thunderstix

don't blame you - enjoy the rest! 
yaaaaaay am starting to pack up - HOOOOOME TIME whoop whoop whoop


----------



## PixTrix

Its horrible aint it bloobird. Sounds more than mild when you went into hosp mind with all that vomitting etc, but seems more settled now. If it was severe they wouldn't have allowed a transfer. Ask them what stage they thought you had. So great that you have got your embies on board though and will keep everything crossed for your BFP. keep up those fluids and protein though as the hcg can make the OHSS return. I'm just glad that they didn't aspirate in the end. It was so scarey they took me down for a scan and in walks a doctor with needles etc and said I'm going to find a safe area in your abdomen to draw off the fluid and it was such a shock as they hadn't told me they would be doing it there and then! I was telling him you keep away from my reproductive bits!!


----------



## Bloobird81

Oh you poor thing, that last bit made me giggle!  my hand it stuck to a bottle of volvic, its so hard but I know how important it is, I'm eating plenty of eggs and meat and cheese too  its like christmas! My belly is huge!!
DH is worried I'm not in pain anymore but grace said that it would definitely die down and if I get pregnant then ill be in pain and have the same symptoms as before so I'm praying to get ill!!!!!!!!! As long as it doesn't harm embies though. So when are u looking at ET? How are u feeling atm?x


----------



## binkyboo

Thunderstix make sure you rest tonight, I have slept for most of the afternoon!!!    
Newmum2be my dh is a season ticket holder and he has also gone down tonight, I am back on the sofa with my hot water bottle willing these follies to grow!!!!!, have to make food soon but dont want I want, think it may be a tin of soup!!! followed by thorntons choccies. When did you see my bloo on way out or in?, thats mad you saw me and I didnt know who you are!!!, I am friends with a few of the others on ** now so at least I know what we all look like!!!!! xxx


----------



## PixTrix

I'd say I'm fully recovered now thanks bloobird. Hoping to start FET with next AF. Got planning appoint on thur, can't wait now. When the OHSS was in full swing I was happy to wait a very long time lol Oh yeah OHSS back is def worth that BFP, your embies will be fine! Def no need for your DH to worry it will settle down initially.


----------



## Bloobird81

So will u do a natural cycle next? That's what grace said I would do if I wanted to delay the ET. That's when I though if I don't do it now then 2 weeks of injecting was all for nothing. I'm happy to have them now  don't forget Gypsy's tonight girls


----------



## PixTrix

No it will be a medicated FET as my cycle is so irregular. Although won't be half as full on as a fresh cycle! Unfortunately I didn't have the option of having the transfer cos of the extent of my e2 levels and OHSS so it was taken out of my hands otherwise I may have gone ahead. Saying that mind when I was as poorly as I was I was glad they wouldn't let me have a transfer. Oh yes looking forward to Gypsy weddings


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, new mum to be, good luck for today, hope it all goes ok.  Thunderstix how are you feeling?, am in work today, and knackered again!!!!! my belly felt like it was going to explode last night so I think they must be getting bigger again!!!! Bloobird, nice to see you yesterday although I didnt know it was you !!! and meet you on ********. My jacket by the way was from Pavillion!!!
Have a nice day all.
xxxx


----------



## thunderstix

newmum - good luck for today    
binkyboo - not feeling good at all today. nearly didnt come into work but dragged myself in cos i probably wont be in next week. 
got a good sleep last night i think but dont feel like i slept at all - am absolutely whacked  also feel really nauseous & was nearly sick earlier when we were out with hounddog  now sitting at my desk feeling very sorry for myself nursing a cup of tea  
ps was so tired last night i even missed gypsy weddings but dh taped it for me - phew!! 
xxx


----------



## binkyboo

thunderstix said:


> newmum - good luck for today
> binkyboo - not feeling good at all today. nearly didnt come into work but dragged myself in cos i probably wont be in next week.
> got a good sleep last night i think but dont feel like i slept at all - am absolutely whacked  also feel really nauseous & was nearly sick earlier when we were out with hounddog  now sitting at my desk feeling very sorry for myself nursing a cup of tea
> ps was so tired last night i even missed gypsy weddings but dh taped it for me - phew!!
> 
> I know what you mean about the sleep, I banished dh to the spare room last night and I was tossing and turning and am also shattered. Sittting at my desk with hot water bottle on my belly!!, I have to get a grant claim done today also! Keep an eye on that sickness incase it gets worse.
> xxx
> xxx


----------



## binkyboo

Dont know what I did there!!!!!!


----------



## thunderstix

thanks binkyboo 
ps dont know what you did either but it looks kinda cool - dontcha think?!?! 
xxx


----------



## binkyboo

It did look quite good!!! I have just got back from a walk over town and I am absolutely shattered!!!! A lot of draging feeling in the ovary area today, so hopefully little follies are growing!!!!!


----------



## thunderstix

hopefully!!! 
i dont feel so sick now but feel very washed out, bloated & so so zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
is it 5 o'clock yet.............. 
xxx


----------



## newmum

Hi bink boo and thunder and everyone

I have just come back from my EC and had 2 eggs collected, feel a bit disappointed as I was hoping there would be more, so have more chance of eggs fertilizing. Not sure what the average egg collection number is?

The embryologist well be phoning me tomorrow to say how many have fertilised so fingers crossed

How's everyone else doing?

x


----------



## thunderstix

hi newmum, was just thinking about you!!!
sorry youre a bit disappointed about your 2 eggs but hopefully theyll be strong ones - & hey, it only takes 1...................
let us know when you hear from the embryologist
sending lots of    &    your way
how are you feeling? what was EC like? - just getting a bit nervous now as mine is probably going to be monday 
make sure you take it easy today now 
xxx


----------



## newmum

Hi thunderstix

Yes hopefully they will be strong ones. I'm thinking quality over quantity to keep me going.

The EC is fine, too be honest I don't remember much, I am feeling shattered now with a bit of a head ache so going to rest for an hour or so. The nurses and doctors make you feel very comfortable.

Don't be nervous about EC (easier said then done I know) I was nervous also and I think that was the worse thing about it all. It doesn't hurt at all, I did find it difficult to insert the paracetamol up the rectum but second attempt it was ok.

Take it easy and thanks for asking and thinking about me

x


----------



## binkyboo

Hi Newmum2b  , glad it went ok, have been thinking of you today  . Hope that your 2 embies are being strong    . The bit of your explanation which has panicked me is about the paracetamol       lol!!!!

Make sure you take it easy.
I was hoping to finish early, but then remembered a meeting I had    so will be going soon, have cancelled a meeting for tomorrow as want to finish as much as I can as will prob be off for most of next week.

Anyway, speak soon!!!!!

xx


----------



## newmum

Oh Binkyboo, sorry I didn't mean to panic you. It was the first time I have done anything like that and if I remember how I was like when I first started stimms that was much harder/emotional than it was after 2 weeks of doing it. I need to get to use it, I've got 21 days, twice a day to get use to it all going well.

The nurse was understanding and gave me some lubricant  to try again     much easier 2nd time. Your be fine, don't worry. Try using the wider end upright (if that makes sense) first

I've just done my Cyclogist, wanted to do this before I sent you this and it was much much easier so please don't worry.

I've got DH cooking my team now and enjoying the relaxing, back to work next week

x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wow, you lot can chat!

Queenie - great news on your appt, you'll be tx around the same time as me maybe

Jo - sounds like you got your hands full!

Thunderstix - welcome, good luck for scan on Friday

Newmum2be - good luck for your call tomorrow

Binky - good luck for scan Friday

Pix - great news on your appt tomorrow, good luck. So good to have a plan eh?

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

Josie, Kitty - hope you are doing ok

Hey Kara - yes my DH is brill, just don't tell him I said so, lol x

Afm, DHEA arrived today so will start the 3 month countdown tomorrow! Am doing ok this week but can't really judge in the week cos I have to out on a brave face for work.

Mrs T x


----------



## miriam7

hi all ive not been on for so long i dont have a clue whats hapening..i see theres a few cycling at the moment and theres lots of chatting! wishing you all lots of luck    good luck for the call tomorrow newmum2b and pix for your appoinment


----------



## jo1985

good luck to everyone who got appts phone calls or just cyclin wishin you all the best x mrs T handsful understatement but enjoyin it did hav a moment today phoned my mam and was like omg what have i let mysel in 4 but its a challenge i like a challenge and it rewardin x


----------



## kara76

Wow u do the paracetmol supposttory yourself now, never use too lol. I so rate them for pain killinh effects. Had it after all my ops and all my ec. 
Don't panic ec is fine, just enjoy the drugs lol its like the best bottle of wine ever


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Mrs. T and Miriam

Good luck for call newmum2b

Good luck for the DHEA Mrs. T

I didn't get the paracetamol suppository this time. I was given 2 paracetamol before going into EC, reckon they must have ran out!


----------



## josiejo

Pix, best of luck for today, let us know how you get on.

Newmum2b, best of luck for your phonecall today.

Mrs T best of luck with the DHEA. I do hope you are being kind to yourself and having a good cry when you can. 

Kitty, how are you? Have you booked a follow up yet?

Queenie, so pleased that you have a planning sorted, makes everything so much easier when you have dates to work towards.

Jo, glad you are enjoying your new job. 

Thunderstix, good luck for your scan. Try not to worry about ec, the sedation is fab. I never have the paracetamol suppositories and like Pix I was given 2 normal paracetamol before EC the last time.

Binkyboo, how are you doing, good luck with your next scan? Good to 'meet' you on ********.

Hi and sorry to anyone I have missed.

afm, having good and bad days, yesterday was particulary bad. I haven't spent as much time with my brother as I had hoped but he has a lot to sort out and big decisions to make himself. Not long until our follow up, I have no questions yet other than can I have the level 1 blood test done. I am hoping we will see Grace for the appointment as I find her much easier to talk to than Janet.


----------



## binkyboo

Only a quick one this morning, newmum2b good luck for your call today.         xxx


----------



## sammy75

to newmum, hope you get good news today.

pix, good luck with planning appt.

hi to everyone else hope you all doing ok.


----------



## binkyboo

Good luck for today Pix, hope all goes ok    xx


----------



## thunderstix

newmum - keeping fingers crossed for good news today      
pix - good luck with appt 
josiejo - thanks for support  must admit i was nervous enough about EC mainly because of the sedation but now ive started panicking about suppositories as well............aaaahhhh!!!!!   
xxx


----------



## Swans72

Hi,  I'm pretty new to all this, I underwent my first IVF treatment in November at IVF Wales which unfortunately was a BFN  

My main reason for joining you lovely ladies was to say to Kara if there's anything I can do to help with getting a 3rd cycle through the NHS then i'm willing to help as i'm sure my AM will be as well.

I'm not very good at keeping up to speed with what's happening to me, although I love looking to see what everyone else is up to so i'll apologise first hand with that (i'll try and do my best though  )

I'm back on the waiting list for my second go so fingers crossed for that one.  Good luck to all of you who are cycling at the moment.  I'll try and get to grips with this soon.
x


----------



## Kitty71

Good luck today Pix.

Josie I hope you can get your level 1s done, I'm looking in to that too now. If you don't have any luck with IVF Wales Lyndon is now doing them I think for around £200? They are doing the level 2 Chicago tests but they are very expensive. I've heard that GPs are sometimes willing to do the level 1s too.

Spoke to Jodie and admin today and they are going to ring me later with a planning date for the FET. It's coming just in time now becasue I think the delayed reaction to the BFN is just starting to hit.

Hi to everyone else, I've lost track a bit but I'll catch up.

kitty xx


----------



## newmum

Hi everyone 

Thankyou all so much for your     and    

They worked, my two eggs one fertilized    what a relief.

I have ET tomorrow, bit sore today from EC but nothing a hot water bottle can't fix.

Swans 72 I don't know much about 2nd or 3rd treatment, you are on the waiting list for your 2nd is that correct? best wishes you won't need a 3rd. Try not to think to far ahead if you can.

Thunderstix and Binkyboo don't worry about suppositories, this morning I had no problem at all inserting it  . When are your next scans?

Pix how are you? any news?

Kitty; I'm sorry I only joined this thread a week ago, so don't know much about your history. I hope you are ok.

Thank you again to everyone for your support      


x x


----------



## jo1985

swans72 im with you on the waitin game had failed ivf september waitin for second nhs go now . Good luck to all who got appt today


----------



## thunderstix

wahooooooo newmum!!!!! thats fab news         
sorry youre feeling a bit sore but i bet youre so pleased you hardly notice   
good luck for tomorrow    
my second scan is tomorrow morning. i will find out then whether my EC is to be monday or not 
thanks for your encouragement re suppositories but am feeling queasy just thinking about it............  
kitty - sorry about your bfn, hope you get another appt soon 
xxx


----------



## thunderstix

ps..........
newmum - have sent you some 'well done' bubbles 
kitty - have sent you some 'give yourself a hug' bubbles


----------



## PixTrix

woohoo newmum2b thats great news, good luck for tomorrow

Big welcome Swans72, you have come to the right place for wonderful support. Hope you can soon have your second cycle

Big hugs Josie, this really is a rollercoaster with the ups and downs. Hope follow up goes well and you can get the level 1 immunes sorted

Great that you're getting FET sorted Kitty. Always helps to have things in place

Have you taken your first DHEA Mrs. T? See it as the start of your next tx!

Good luck for your scan tomorrow thunderstix

Where are you at with starting now Sammy?

Hope those follies are growing nicely binky. Do you have a scan tomorrow, if so good luck

How are you doing bloo x 2?

AFM thanks everyone so much for the good luck. Got all my drugs and everything. Not quite sure of the dates yet as AF is so unpredictable so going to give it 30ish days from last AF then take norhisterone if no signs and then get dates booked in when AF arrives. Wasn't sure what to say about how many to defrost. Should I do them all? Just the 3 days 3's? Or the morulla and blast? Yikes think will ring embyologist and see what they think. But now have another hurdle. Been having stomach cramps but put it down to recovering from OHSS, then on the way home from Cardiff the spasms started to come every 15 mins and boy are they painful. So went to the docs who thinks that I have an enlarged bowel and he has given me antispasmodics and wants to see me in 2 weeks as really important to see if has gone down. Feel like its one thing after another at the moment. Came out of the chemist and burst into tears! Isn't it enough that I've been in hosp 3 times within 6 or so months and the tx inbetween, think I have had more than my share now!


----------



## binkyboo

Just a quick one to say haven't forgotten about you all, just on way out to a virgin vie party, will post later! xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick one as I'm sooo tired :

Newmum2be - great news, good luck for ET tomorrow and then get plenty of rest and lots of chocolate

Josie - I'm with you with the up and downs, not long now til your appt

Kitty - hope you got your date sorted, it was bound to hit sooner or later. Hope you and DH are looking after each other

Pix - I'm not surprised you burst into tears, you have been through so much already. Good news on your appt though. Hope you are feeling a bit better now, sending big hugs. Sorry I can't help with your question, never had frosties, but I'm sure Kara will be along soon.. Yep, took my first DHEA today and was just saying one down, 89 to go..

Binky - good luck for tomorrow

Thunderstix - good luck for tomorrow too

Welcome Swans72, the support here is amazing

Hope everyone else is doing ok

Mrs T x


----------



## Swans72

Evening ladies thank you for your warm welcome.

Only a quickie as I'm on my phone and still getting to grips with who's who and where you're all at  

I've had my first acupuncture tonight it was lovely and relaxing - I even managed to fall asleep (not sure that was supposed to happen   However had a puncture on my way home so all the de-stressing from the acupuncture was wasted as I got totally stressed 

Mrs T I've started taken DHEA, been on it for about 2 weeks now, it was suggested by one of the doctors at Ivf Wales. Thankfully haven't had any side affects yet.

As I said I'll get to grips with who's doing what hopefully tomorrow but in the meantime good luck to you all 

X


----------



## Flash123

Pix -   I am not surprised you cried - you have had a nightmare of a time over the past 6 months. Sometimes you really do think that you can't take anymore. What else can be thrown at you? You take care of that bowel of yours and i really, really hope things calm down for you hun. You must be getting really excieted now you have your meds. AF will be here before you know it. We had 3 snow baby blasts to choose from, all of which were very different grades. We went with the clinics advice. They said they would defrost the ones they thought would give us the best chance of a BFP. They defrosted 2 and kept one. As it happened e.t had to be abandoned after they had only transferred 1 so the other one ended up being re-frozen and eventually re-thawed for our last FET.

*Mrs T* - Good news on the DHEA. It's good to feel you are doing something isn't it? I always find the waiting so frustrating coz i feel like it is wasted time. 
*Kitty* - hope things move alone quickly for your FET. I agree totally with the girls. Sometimes we just carry on as normal, trying to ignore the heart ache and real pain that we are feeling deep inside. I'm the world's worst for bottling things up but it is so not good for you. It has to come out sometime. All that emotion and negativity can do you no good inside. You take care  
Newmum2be, Binky and thunderstruck - good luck for tomorrow.
*Swans72* - welcome. you made me smile with your puncture. I was driving home from acc one friday, rush hour, A470, it was about 5 o'clock, everyone broke and i was so chilled and relaxed i didn't and drove straight into the back of the car infront. DH hubby alway teases me that it was the most expensive accu session in history  

I am so utterly crap at personals, i apologise to anyone i have left out.
*AFM* - am on the pill at mo to control when my af arrives and OMG do I know it. I am sure the pill didn't used to be this bad   I have only taken it for 6 days and i feel like i have bloated to the size of an industrial canal barge. I feel like a/f is going to arrive any min and have really strange af type pains. Anyone else had a feeling of pms when on the pill because i am beginning to wonder if my endo is coming back already?

Take care everyone.


----------



## Kitty71

Oh Pix you're certainly having a time of it at the moment. Hope the spasms settle I image they can't be nice at all. Glad you have your drugs and a plan now. Hopefully won't be long at all now till you can get your frosties back.

Thanks for the bubbles Thuderstix   

Newmum good luck for transfer today     

Mrs T good luck with the DHEA. If you don't mind me asking how much are you taking. I've been researching it myself. I'm not sure if it would interfere with FET but I might ask at the cklinic on my next visit. I figure it might help me too because of my age and if I started taking it soon it might be beneficial to the fresh round at CRMW. 

Hi Liz    hope the pill settles down for you. I took it for years with not 1 problem but when I took it before a cycle it was a nightmare. Funny how you can get different reactions to it.

  hi and welcome swans   

Binky good luck for scann today    

Josie I hope you can get your level 1s done. I asked Jodie and she said they would only do them for recurrent miscarriage so they won't let me have them. If you don't get any joy at the clinic try your GP or alternatively Lyndon is doing them now for around £200 I think. They are also doing the level 2 Chicage tests now too but they are sooo expensive. 

How's everyone else

TFI's Friday!!!!!!


Kitty xxx


----------



## Swans72

Liz G – you really did have an expensive acupuncture session  !!!!  Sorry to hear you’re suffering with the Pill, hope the feeling passes soon x

PixTrix – You really have been through the mill haven’t you.  Fingers crossed now you are turning the corner.  My friend has just had a baby girl who was the result of a frozen embie (and not the best quality at that!).  She had a fresh cycle which resulted in a bfn and then had the one frostie put back a couple of months later and to her total amazement had her bfp.  Thinking of you.  

Thunderstix – Hope all went well with your scan and good luck for EC

Jo1985 – Sorry about your failed IVF it’s terrible isn’t it and just when you think you’ve got over it, the tears start again.  Nothing worse than waiting – I’m not the most patient person  

Newmum2b – Good luck with ET today and with being PUPO    (get me knowing the terminology).  I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you.  I’ve had one NHS go on the list for the 2nd and I know what you mean about the 3rd, that’s me all over thinking ahead and not being positive.  
Kitty – Sorry to hear of your bfn but as I said to PixTrix above, my friend has just given birth to a gorgeous girl as the result of a frostie so it does work.  I hope you get your date to start ASAP

Josiejo – Good luck with your follow up, I know what you mean about having good and bad days.

Binkyboo –      for those follies growing

For those of you I haven’t covered yet – sorry but am thinking of you all xx


----------



## binkyboo

Good luck thunderstix for 10.45, I am still in bed at the moment!!!!! My scan isn't until 12.30pm, post later! xxx


----------



## josiejo

Pix, I am so confident you are going to get your bfp after going through all of this. As someone who suffers badly from bowel stuff I can very much sympathise with you. I really hope the antispasmodics do the job and everything settles down.  I am not at all surprised that you had a bit of a cry, its best to let it all out, its very theraputic. 

Kitty, can't believe they won't do they level 1 tests. Are you going to ask your GP about having them done? Not sure there is much point in me having follow up now as that was the main reason for it. We have 6 eggs on ice there but embryologist said that they would only be used as back up to a full cycle. We have already decided to move to Lyndons clinic for one last cycle. 
Do you know when you will be doing FET yet?

Mrs T, does it feel like you have started again now you are on DHEA? 

Thunderstix and Binkyboo, best of luck for your scans

Swans, sorry but your puncture after accupuncture made me giggle. I hope you get to the top of the list soon.

Liz, sorry you are suffering on the pill, hope it settles down for you

Newmum, best of luck for ET. Are you ready for the crazy 2ww?


----------



## Kitty71

Josie you may have more luck requesting level 1s during a follow up. I would still have one because it's free. Have you requested your notes? You could fill in the form and give them your check at the same time as an FU and then you would save a bit of time.

Jodie told me yesterday that they requested level 1s for a lady who had had 2 miscarriages and she didn't meet the criteria!! I don't really understand why tests which are not hugely expensive wouldn't be funded becasue surely it would be more cost effective to treat a problem rather than use thousands of pounds having further txs.

I'm going to try my GP and see what he says if not get them done at CRMW. I should be hearing today about a planning appointment but I think I'm going to arrange a consultation at CRMW and see if they can suggest anything else. I've never had any tubal investigations so I might look in to that and maybe have an HSG. There's just so much more I feel I haven't looked in to it never ends.

Good luck anyway hun


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, hope everyone is ok. Mrs T and Kitty nice hear from you, hope you are both ok   , newmum2b, hope ET went well and that you are now pupo, take care and make sure you relax. Thunderstix how did your scan go this morning?
Pix glad you got the drugs yesterday!!  , jose jo,, swans 72 and jo1985 liz hope you are ok? Bloobird, get that PMA up girl, hope you are ok?    . Sorry if I missed anyone, those personals are good for me!!!!!!

AFM had my scan this morning,  and they were pleased she said left ovary had 3-4 (3 really good ones), lead one being 23mm, the right ovary, had 3 with the lead one being 18mm.    At first I think I was dissapointed with that amount and then I thought its not that bad, and keep thinking quality not quantity  . She also told me my lining was triple lined which I dont know what that means but she said that was good!!!!!!!   . EC is booked in for Monday, but I am waiting for a call off Jodie to tell me what time etc, and what time to do drugs, I have been prescribed 10,000 iu of pregnyl.  Hope everyone is ok, will update when I have the call later. xxx


----------



## newmum

Hi all  

Binkyboo: thats great news, well done on your EC and triple lining sounds great (not sure I know what it means)   So EC Monday, have a relaxing weekend and rest as much as you can

Swans 72: Hope your car is fixed now and you are de stressed again. Thanks for your message, loving PUPO (I looked it up)   stay positive. The acupuncture should help    

Thunder: How did the EC go?    and   

Josiejo and Kitty: Thanks for your wishes    

Sorry if I have missed anyone off and good luck to everyone

ASFM: I am back from two acupuncture sessions and ET, it went really well and was lovely to see the embryo on the screen. As Swan72 says I am now PUPO, and going to relax

x x


----------



## Bloobird81

Hello everyone!I've been reading lots  just too lazy to post!I'm so tired this past couple of day and my heads all over the place. I'm not enjoying being PUPO!  had a few bits of spotting past couple days and the wait is killing me now! Its been 7 days post ET and I'm dying to test!! Iv got another 10 days to go!!!!!! any advice on testing dates etc Its been 12 days since EC. I had 2 blasts. iv read I can test 14 days post EC Oh my head is spinning!!! Anyway good luck to u all, congrats on being PUPO try to enjoy Newmum2b xxxx


----------



## binkyboo

Hiya, Bloobird I dont have any advice about testing, the only thing I would say is try and hang on as long as you can!!   

Well I had my phone call and .... my egg collection is 10.30am on Monday   , I am now just hoping and praying that they get some eggs as I dont have lots of follies               .
I have just done well dh has done my jabs for tonight, my Gonal F was three pens tonight as its the last in them!!!, same tommorow night and then Pregnyl at 11pm which isnt too bad, I just hope we do the preperation ok!!!! Snuggling up at the moment with my fur baby!!!! xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Binky - well done on the scan, good luck for EC Monday. 

Bloo - sorry you ate finding the 2ww tough. I was told to test no sooner than 14 days after ET (even with my blasts) but I think a positive would show up at 10 days post ET with blasts. 

Newmum2be - enjoy being PUPO, remember lots if rest and chocolate, lol

Kitty - hope you had your call re your planning appointment. I'm on 75mg DHEA but you have to stop at stimms so you shouldn't take it before your FET from what I understand. Anyway, you won't need it, PMA!

Josie - glad to hear you have made a plan and be nice to see you over at the CRMW thread. Have you decided when you want to try again? I agree with Kitty, you should still go for your follow up and try and ask as many questions as you can about your cycle - you may learn something that will help next time. It doesn't really feel like I've started but I am on countdown - 2 down, 88 to go!!

Kitty/Josie - at my CRMW follow up I asked about immune testing etc and Amanda said I could have tests if I want to but she really didn't think it was likely to be an issue. She too said that it would be used to test after recurrent miscarriage and that my BFNs have been more likely to be quality of eggs/embryos so it's just playing the odds to find the right ones! That's why I'm taking the DHEA and not considering any more tests. Given that I would have been paying for the tests I totally trust the advice so hope that puts your mind at rest a bit

Swans72 - that's good news on the no side effects. I'm taking the micronized DHEA which apparently gives less side effects. 

Liz - sorry to hear the pill is not agreeing with you. I've been ttc for so long I can't remember what it was like!

Thunderstix - hope your scan went well

Hi to everyone else 

Mrs T x


----------



## josiejo

Kitty, I am so glad you have let me know so now I won't get my hopes up and hopefully won't get upset while we are in there. I have my fingers crossed your GP will do them for you. Not too long to wait for your planning appointment.

Mrs T, we haven't decided yet. If it was down to me we would be starting with next af lol But we will make the decisions after the follow up. 
Janet had suggested DHEA at my last follow up but when I saw Grace at my next appointment she said not to bother. Maybe it will be worth giving it a go this time.

Binky, wishing you all the luck in the world for Monday. At my scans they only saw 8 follies but I ended up with 12 eggs. Saying that, think quality over quantity.

Newmum2b, Mrs T is giving good advice lol Rest up and let dh do everything for you.

Bloo, the 2nd week is always the hardest. Try to stay away from the tests until the day you were told


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie - I'm the same, want to start again straight away. As far as the DHEA goes, nothing to lose which is why I'm giving it a go. Gotta take the DHEA for 3 months before stimms but they like you to wait at least 2 natural cycles anyway so it's a month longer to wait.  Seems a long time doesn't it, that's why I'm counting the days..


----------



## kara76

Hiya u chatty bunch

Bloo try to hold on as if u test early u only have to restest which can csausr worry whatever the result, yet most clinics test 10 days post blast et and 14 days post ec should give an accurate result , I'm not saying test but being honest with the info I know. Smack ur bum if u do test lol

Blinky all the best with ec

Mrs t hiya hun. 87 today I believe

Josie and kitty shame they won't do them. Its crap really. I hope u cab get them done through ur gp

Pix how's u girl?

Queenie hope ur well, how's dh
Hiya everyone else. Sorry not too many personals its hard on my phone


----------



## binkyboo

Hey all, hope everyone is enjoying the lovely weather. Well I cant beleive it is the last day of my injections!!!   , got to do the pregnyl at 11pm, and then that is it!!!!! Treated myself yesterday to a new nightshirt with matching dressing gown to take in to EC with me, and I have just been putting some more Michael Buble on my ipod. Can anyone tell me what to expect on Monday please?  Going for an indian tonight only local so will be back plenty before 11pm!! xxx


----------



## Swans72

Binkyboo - all the best for Monday,  you'll be fine, I honestly don't remember much about my EC due to the drugs  enjoy your Indian tonight and have a chilled day tomorrow x

Bloo - I know the waiting is horrible but hang on in there  

Newmum2b - car all fixed thanks. You enjoy being PUPO and relax as much as possible. Got everything crossed for you   

Sorry for those I've missed but it's hard work trying to do this on the phone - love and luck to you all x


----------



## binkyboo

Just had last jabs!!!!!!! Getting ready for Indian now, my neighbour who is a nurse is going to do the mixing of the pregnyl later, getting nervous now!!!! xxx


----------



## PixTrix

How you getting on with the DHEA Mrs. T you should get a ticker

congratulations on being PUPO new mum

Sorry your not enjoying being PUPO bloo, it is a time that sends you crazy! How's the OHSS? Wishing you lots of luck for test day

Good luck for follow up Josie, I hope you can start again soon after

Any signs of you doing your FET Kitty

Woohoo good luck for EC binky. I always get a new nightshirt and dressing gown! Enjoy your indian tonight. When you arrive on Monday you and your DH will be called in to your bay and the nurse will check a few details and ask you to get changed. You will then get called through to another room to have a chat with the embryologist and then you will have a canula put in your hand or arm for them to administer the sedative. You will be given a lovely cap to put on and then you will be called in to theatre and your DH will be asked to go and do his bit. Once in theatre you will have nasal oxygen put on and you can then look forward to the sedation! When you get back to your bay you can sleep for a while and you will be brought a piece of paper with the number of your lovely eggies on and will be offered a cuppa and sandwich and then you'll be free to go! Good luck

How are you doing Swans

Thanks everyone for asking about me. Still getting trouble with pain and not convinced that my doc was right regarding an enlarged bowel. So feeling a bit fed up at the mo and considering delaying FET, but will see how it goes


----------



## binkyboo

Thanks pix!! Had a nice meal but service was crap!!!! Well I have done the trigger shot, my neighbour mixed it and dh did it, and I now have a night off tomorrow!!! My neighbour thought my belly was bigger since we started, I said it feels bigger!!!! Relaxing day tomorrow, am nervous but excited for Monday! xxx


----------



## Swans72

Hi pix I'm fine ta now that my puncture has been sorted - I'm such a drama queen on times   I have to say though haven't been able to stop eating in the last 2 days I'm convinced its the herbs the Acupuncturist has given me!

Sorry to hear your still in pain, you go back to the docs if you're still not feeling well it's a very important time for you to be the best of health and you've certainly been through the mill take care and have plenty of rest x


----------



## sun dancer

Morning all hope u r all doing gd 
will have a read bk later just wanted 2 wish u all gd luck at what ever stage u at wiv tx 
hope all the pupo girls r keeping sane 
Kitty how u hun x x
pix how u have u sorted any dates out for ur fet x


----------



## jo1985

hiya all what a mad week work is chaoes but organised 3 kids under 4 is fun but nuts,  so tired atm to.

hoping all u ladies r keeping well and what ever stage ur at praying for bfp for u all xxx


----------



## binkyboo

I hope everyone is relaxing today, I am not planning on doing a lot today, going up my dads for dinner later, and nipping the cemetry before to take flowers for my mam, and have a little chat before tomorrow! Hope everyone is good. xxx


----------



## Bloobird81

Hi everyone. Think its all over for me now  have had brown spotting for the last 2 days and today its RED!and quite clotty. No AF type pains though. I'm only 8 days in(blast transfer) can this be AF already? I'm not usually due until the end of each month. can't help but worry, I don't even have any on ice. And having OHSS the thought of doing this again is killing me  any advice? Xxxxxxx


----------



## binkyboo

Hey hun, I dont know what it could be but just wanted to give you lots of hugs            , could it be inplantaton what people refer to?,        , keep resting. xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bloo, lots of people have spotting and still have a BFP so it doesn't necessarily mean it's AF. Hang in there, its not over yet. Take it easy x


----------



## PixTrix

Oh bloo, so sorry your going through this, sending you a big hug. Not telling you to test early but the only way of really knowing is by testing, maybe give it a couple of days. Doesn't necessarily mean that it is AF, but there is also the possibility that it is. Couldn't say either way    Take it easy hoping that it stops for you


----------



## newmum

Hi boobird 

Just wanted to say hang in there and    and    

x x


----------



## newmum

Good luck for tomorrow *binkyboo* hope it all goes well   

Don't worry about a thing.

x x


----------



## kara76

Bloo big hugs. I hope the bleeding stops. Pix is so right testing is the only way to know as some people do bleed. Ur af would be due at a different time as ivf would over ride ur cycle, af usually due around 14 to 16 days after ec. I really feel for you I know how awful the wait to test is. Most clinics test 10 days after blast et


----------



## Bloobird81

Thanks everyone. The tests are negative. 8dpt and yeah its been 13 days since Ec so its a period! And I'm back in work tomorrow after having 2 weeks off, and those 2 weeks have been the worst of my life! Great! Can things get any worse!


----------



## Kitty71

So sorry Bloo    Getting an early bleed like that is just horrid. Take care hun. Take more time off work if you need it you've been through a lot.

k xxx


----------



## kara76

Bloo I am so very sorry.


----------



## josiejo

Just popping on quickly to wish Binky loads of luck for EC tomorrow. Fingers crossed for lots of eggs.

Bloo I am so sorry  

Will catch up with everyone tomorrow, I am tired out after a day of packing up things, demolition and cleaning.


----------



## sun dancer

bloo im so very sorry its a terrible time when u get an early bleed thinking of u x x


----------



## Swans72

Bloo - So sorry  

Binky - Hope today went well for you

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Kitty71

Binky good luck today   

My mood matches the weather today. My BFN finally hit me at the weekend and I spent nearly all of it in bed. Just couldn't face anything or anybody. DP tried his best (and the cat slept with me all day bless him) but I was pretty much grief stricken and useless. Still feeling really depressed and my looming 40th birthday isn't helping things. The clinic phoned me Friday afternoon with a date for my planning so at least I have that to look forward to.

Sorry about the me post, the day is miserable enough without me moaning.

Does anyone know how the medicated FETs work. I'm trying to work out rough dates.

Love to all,

k xxx


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all , only a quick one just get home and a buy gutted really as I only got 1 egg :0( at the moment my pma has gone, had a cry back on the ward, dh sample was ok they are going to do icsi, please everyone send my one egg positive vibes, feel really really down xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Binky - so sorry you're so disappointed. Go with your emotions and let it all out, you'll feel better for it. Sending you positive vibes and wishing you all the luck in the world for your call tomorrow. And remember, it only takes one. Big hugs xxx

Bloo - big hugs to you too. I know how hard it is but just take it one step at a time.

Kitty - I know how you feel, with my low AMH I'm worried I'm running out of time too. Try and stay positive

Pix - hope you are feeling better. Yes, I need to figure out how to get a ticker!

Catch up with everyone else soon, supposed to be working!


----------



## kara76

Blinky hugs hun. Have a good cry and let it all out. Praying ur little eggie is a good un

Kitty hugs for you too hun, I really hope ur planning appointment goes well and you can move forward. I always felt a plan of action helped

Hiya mrs t


----------



## newmum

Bloo: I am so sorry for you   

Kitty:    and I hope your planning goes well

Binky: Stay positive, I can feel your disappointment, I had 2 eggs but 1 fertilized. Good luck for your call tomorrow. Sending your 1 egg loads of positive vibes. Try and take it easy now and get your strength back and your pma

x x


----------



## newmum

Binky I have sent your 1 strong egg some bubbles x  x


----------



## Kitty71

Binky sending you a big hug    and lots    for the call tomorrow xxx


----------



## Diddy16

Bloo-hope work today was bearable. So sorry hun, sending lots of    your way.xx

Binky-it only takes one so try to stay  . I'm    for lots of action in the luuuurve lab tonight and good luck for the call tomorrow.  

Kitty-sorry to here about your rubbishy weekend. I hope you can find some    for somewhere hun. Good luck with planning. Just remember-I'll be 41 in less than 3 months, had an 'undetectable' AMH and am preggers after a failed IVF! It can happen!!!!    

xxxx


----------



## binkyboo

Thanks all , I have slept most of the afternoon! Trying to be positive but struggling at the moment, hope they have found the best sperm to inject!!!! xxx


----------



## kate1927

Hi all wanted to say welcome to the new girls i cant remember all you names lol memory like a siv  

So sorry bloo im sending you big hugs be kind to yourself huni xxx   

Binky stay positive hun im sending you lots of     x

good luck to all who have appts, scans, ec & et, this week    

Had appt today last injection of gonapeptyl on mon 28th , then 4th April baseline scan and start daily injections of menopur 300, then booked in for the 18th for EC. Been told to take asprin 75mg a day from today and i will have to have the gestrone injections after ET. Are these like your daily ones in your stomach just sounds really scary after you would have had your embies put back in you yikes lol oh well i try anything as we all know we will lol anyway i ll stop rabbiting on now have a relaxing night girlies   x


----------



## PixTrix

Sending you big hugs    bloo    I am so sorry. We are all here for you

Big hugs binky    I can understand your dissapointment, but you know it only takes one so there is hope. Will keep everything crossed for your call tomorrow

Great to see your ticker Kitty and so glad you have got your FET planning booked. Sorry you have been feeling so rubbish, A BFN is so hard to come to terms with    Your FET will give you something to look forward to. From my sheet you will take suprecur on day 21 of your cycle as in the IVF cycle and then go in for baseline and bloods, then all being well start on the HRT tabs which I think is for a couple of weeks or until your lining is thick enough. Good luck

I am feeling better thanks, not 100% but not far off! How are you finding the DHEA, could be early days but are you having any side effects? If you click on someone elses ticker it will take you to the sight to make a ticker

Great news Kate. Good luck. It seems you may be glad to hear that the 
gestone jabs aren't in your stomach, but may not be so glad to hear that they are actually in your backside!! I'm yet to do them but apparently they're really not that bad to do. Have a look at Kara's jabbing thread.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix, glad you're on the mend. Thanks for the info on the ticker. Apparently there's less side effects on the micronized DHEA. So far, some spots under the skin on my chest, nothing else. Let's hope it stays that way!


----------



## kate1927

Thanks pix you ve made my night   lol i really didn t know that lol I am not looking forward to this cycle  lol it s not with a bigger needle is it see i knew i shouldnt of asked lol hehehehe thanks hun xxx 

How can i see kara s  thread hun im not sure how to do it im still a learner lol


----------



## PixTrix

Thats good Mrs. T hopefully will all go smoothly

lol Kate do you really want to know the answer! Yep it with a green needle the one you use to draw up suprecur. Needs to be longer as it will be intramuscular rather than subcutaneous heres the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146715.0


----------



## kate1927

ok panicstations     lol i really shouldn t of asked thanks for the info hun at least i have enough time to syke myself up


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kate - the gestone really isn't that bad. It's amazing what you get used to ! The nurse did the first one to show DH. I was really nervous when he did his first one but it was fine after that. I think only Kara has been mad enough to inject herself with gestone (Hi Kara x) 
Try not to worry
Mrs T


----------



## PixTrix

there you go Kate try not to worry, Mrs. T has been there. I will def be doing it myself Mrs. T got to be in control, can't bare the thought of DP doing it!! Wouldn't even let the nurses to do me suprecur when I got admitted with OHSS!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I know what you mean Pix, I'm a total control freak. I'd never let DH do my supercur and was dreading him doing the gestone, especially as he has a needle phobia! But I've got problems with my back which would mean I would struggle a bit, and bless him DH really did want to do it. I will admit to panicking a bit (ok a lot, lol) during the first one, but it really was ok after that. And it was kinda nice having DH involved. Go on - I dare you to let DH do it, lol


----------



## PixTrix

lol I won't even let him do the polishing cos he's too clumsy!! I do worry about how I'd manage it myself not sure I could reach around when lying down. Was thinking standing up with a leg up on chair lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pass on that one pix - Kara's your best bet for advice on positions, that sounds naughty lol !


----------



## PixTrix

lol kara is very naughty lol aint that right Kara!!


----------



## kara76

Blinky hope u get good news today

Pix positions lol cheeky cheeky. All the gestone talk. Ok laying down is the easiest well was for me but I did various positions..doing the gestone that is lol
Standing up is deffo an option but lifting the weight completely off the side ur injecting helps. The thing is ladies the site of injecting isn't that far round and as long as the needled it straight when it goes it u will be fine. I now know a few people who did it themselfs but no one else has done a vid lol. I can honestly say I never got sore and only had a couple of lumps in over 12 weeks. Laying down with knee bent means u don't tense the butt and I also found putting the needle in fairly slow worked so much better. 
Maybe I should do a gestone tips thread lol

Hiya everyone else


----------



## Swans72

Binky - wishing you all the best for today


----------



## binkyboo

Just had the call, gutted it didn't make it, end of number 1. She said the egg was mature, sample was fine and they were just putting it down to only having 1 egg. Totally gutted both can't stop crying! Can anyone tell me how ling it takes to get cycle number 2? Thanks all xxxx


----------



## Bloobird81

Thanks for everyones kind messages and advice. Binky I still have everything crossed for u! Good luck  xxxx


----------



## Bloobird81

Oh Binky I'm so so sorry  xxxxxx


----------



## newmum

Im so sorry for you Binky


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Binky I'm so sorry. I can't help you on the wait for second cycle sorry. Sending you big hugs, cry it out x


----------



## sun dancer

binky so sorry thinking of u x x


----------



## kara76

Blinky I am so very sorry. Massive hugs. I believe the wait for a second cycle is around 6 months


----------



## binkyboo

Thanks Kara, do I automatically go on the list?, or what do I have to do. Obviously I want my follow up, they said wait for a letter, but would you advise calling them. I am wondering if they will change things next time, as I only had 1 egg, my amh was 9.1, should I have had more?, I have so many questions going around in my head....... I want to thank you also Kara for your campaigning for the 2nd cycle. Think I am going to be off work till next week cant face it at the moment as keep crying!!!, I think I am more upset that it ended this way, I had never thought of it not fertilizing and only 1 egg, wanted to be pupo so much......xx


----------



## jo1985

binky so sorry wait for second go is 6 months and got a fil out form to go on list . Hope get answers at follow up x


----------



## binkyboo

Thanks Jo, do I do the form at follow up or before? x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Binky - I really feel for you. Book your follow up as soon as you can because having a plan for next time usually makes all the difference in being able to cope. I'm sure they'll have a plan for you. Take care of you and DH in the meantime x


----------



## binkyboo

Thanks Mrs T, I am going to phone tomorrow. xxxx


----------



## jo1985

yeah you do but i phoned for it cuz my follow up was weeks after failed go so wanted form in asap . As girls said get your follow up booked  x


----------



## kate1927

Binky im so sorry hun this treatment can be so unfair look after yourself an dp an get your follow up booked im sending you big       xxx


----------



## sammy75

bloobird and binky     to you both, 

hi to everyone else, i am now lost with who is at what stage as i havn't been on as much lately,

       that we start getting some good news on this thread or maybe we should just chat the thread out to go straight to part 14 as lucky part 13 doesn't seem to be to lucky atm  .

good luck to everyone starting cycles soon, and hope all those with appt all goes well. afm still waiting for dates to start in march and i have no idea how they are going to plan the cycle as jodie hasn't even asked about my cycle but they know what they are doing.


----------



## kara76

Blinky deffo phone huni
What protocol and drug dose were u on? Having a plan deffo helps and no need to thank me I just wanted to change things and give everyone what they are entitlied to get. I know how very awful it is the fail and have no way to pay.
Every cycle is different hun and they would have learn a lot about you so should be able to improve things next time


----------



## Digby

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the forum (just figuring out how it all works) but have been reading these pages for a few weeks now. I'm also having treatment at IVF Wales.

I can't tell you how much it has helped to find this site and to hear about everyone's experiences and to know that we are not alone, especially as my husband and I haven't told a single person about our treatment so it's easy to feel very isolated.

I just want to say how sorry I am to the ladies who've had bad news. I've been following your stories and think about you all every day, laughing at the good bits and crying at the bad! Let's hope for some happier news soon.

This is my first cycle and I'm constantly torn between feeling terrified about the whole thing and then feeling hopeful and then immediately being scared of even having the smallest bit of hope! What a mad journey. Got baseline scan tomorrow after 2 weeks of down reg. 

D
xxxx


----------



## Kitty71

Oh Binky so sorry hun.    Hopefully you won't have to wait too long for a follow up, and definately ask about the secoind go form. As Kara said they will have learnt things from this cycle that will help you next time. 

Hi Digby lovely to see a new face    good luck tomorrow.

I need to catch up so more personals later.

k xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Welcome digby. The support here is amazing. Me & DH have only told my sister and she doesn't understand so FF is like my extra family. Good luck for baseline tomorrow. Any questions just ask and someone is along with the answer in no time x


----------



## Digby

Thank you. Thank goodness for the internet!

I'm a bit worried about tomorrow as I haven't finished bleeding yet (yuk). AF took a while to come and is going on a bit. But don't really want to delay appt if I can help it coz it took me 4 weeks of constant phoning to get this one arranged!
They're always so busy I seem to spend half my life on hold trying to hide from people at work!


----------



## kara76

Hi digby and welcome

Don't worry about having af I'm pretty sure most of us have had a scan while bleeding, u will nip into the loo before ur scan and its no where near as messy as u would think. Good luck


----------



## Digby

Ah thank you that's good to know. All this poking and prodding takes some getting used to!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Digby - you'll be amazed how quickly you get used to it!


----------



## Swans72

Binky I'm so sorry this is all so unfair   make sure you and your other half look after each other x My first cycle was a bfn in December I had my follow up in January where I filled in the "2nd go" forms and was told that id be called back within 6 months. I believe if you go on the IVF Wales website though you can download the form in readiness.


Digby - hi I haven't been on this site for long but everyone is so helpful I've found it invaluable x

Hi to everyone else 


----------



## Bloobird81

I still haven't been able to ring the clinic. I'm in denial I think. Apart from my OHSS they said my cycle went really well. I have 13 eggs 2 x blasts. Just what can be done differently next time?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bloo - hope you feel better soon. I would book your follow up asap so you can ask lots of questions and get a plan for the next attempt. It's often just a numbers game, playing the odds which is why 3 attempts are required. It's easy to state the facts but it doesn't make it any easier when we get a BFN. I think that anyone who gets a BFP on their first attempt is really lucky. The fact that you got to blasts is great and it's a good sign that it'll work for you (so Kara tells me, lol). So try and stay positive, you're lucky that you're young and you have time on your side too. Big hugs x


----------



## binkyboo

Thank you all for your kind words, I am a bit more with it today, yesterday we were both totally devastated and I really dont know where all the tears came from.    , I think its just that I expected to at least be pupo and go further than we did. I went to have a glass of wine last night, but it just went down in lumps and ended up throwing it out!!!! I am having the rest of the week off work as I think I will crumble if I see my friends, on the debate of not telling people I am in a way glad I did tell the people I told as yeserday their texts were invaluable and made me feel better. I have a visitor coming from Australia tomorrow so that will take my mind off things for a bit.  I rang the clininc this morning and the earliest I could get an appt is the 11th April, but I think I will try in week or so to see if there are any cancellations. I have also booked a place on the March open day at crmw, just to look at all our options.

Kara, I was the long protocol, 0.5 supreceur and 375 of Gonal F and then 10,000 of the Pregnyl. I am now viewing what has happened as a practice run and of course I now know what to expect for next time, I am also having the 2nd go form sent out to me. 

I hope everyone is ok, sorry not many Personals, Digby, welcome and I hope your scan went ok. 

xxxx


----------



## kate1927

Hi everyone hope you are all well      

Wanted to say a big welcome to digby   hope everything goes well today let us know how it goes xx 

Good luck to all who have appt, scans EC & ET thinking of you all


----------



## kara76

Blinky glad your feeling a little better. You have loads of choice protocol wise, I would suggest either a change of drugs or and total change of protocol which is what I probably would want and go short protocol with more drugs and maybe even try menopur. The good news is as you were on the long protocol with middle of range dose there are lots of options


----------



## Digby

Hello,

thankyou for the lovely welcome messages. Binky I'm glad you're feeling a bit better today. This is my first cycle too and I'm trying not to get my hopes up and treat it as a practice run but it's hard not to let the hope sneak in. I'm sure I'll be a wreck by the end of all this   

My scan went ok today (except the hour long wait in the waiting room!). The waiting doesn't help when you're worrying about getting back to work before anyone notices you've been gone most of the day (I live in West Wales so quite a trek for each appt). I was also on my own today as DH away with work.

I can't believe the faff-factor and masses of bottles for the Menopur! Like a pack horse coming out of the pharmacy! Not a fan of two jabs a night either!

Does anyone know why some of us are given Menopur and others are given different drugs like Gonal F? What's the difference?


----------



## kara76

Hey digby I'm in west wales, near narberth where r u? 
Glad your scan went well. Menopur is fsh and lh and other drugs are fsh only.picking which stimulation is probably down to age, weight , blood results the lisy goes on


----------



## shah74

Hi Everyone, this is my first post at IVF Wales,  joined NHS waiting list March 2010. I've been posting over at CRMW. Had 1st IVF there Sept 2010.  Short Protocol, 450 Menopur, only 1 Follie, 1 Egg, Fertilised.  My AF started day before EC so Embryo had to be Frozen.  AO'L said it could be because I was Stimming for almost 3 weeks to get Follie to grow.  FET planned for for Feb 2011.  Everything was going well but Embryo didn't survive Thaw  
Had appointment with JE on 16th Feb and again yesterday.  JE suggested trying DHEA for 4 months (Thank you Mrs T, ordered yesterday from US Site).  Planning next TX in July after my Hols.
I am slighly worried AF came 15th Feb after 2 weeks suprecur for FET.  Still AF today, is this normal.  (usual AF for me is 4-5days) 
 and   to everyone
xxxx


----------



## kara76

Hey hun the suprecur could possibally make you bleed longer yet I would suggest I call crmw and have a chat with amanda for reassurance and advice and I know she won't mind you calling


----------



## jo1985

sorry ladies got a ask whats this dhea you all keep mentionin ?


----------



## josiejo

Hi everyone, seems I have missed loads so will try to catch up.

Welcome Digby, Menopur is a proper faff. I ended up getting DH to do the mixing on last cycle as I was on 6 bottles a day, he was able to do it very quick by the time egg collection came round. Best of luck.

Welcome Shah, sorry about your last cycle and your poor embie. We may end up cycle buddies as my dh wants to wait a few months so thinking July/Aug time.

Jo, DHEA is a suppliment that is suggested to help egg and embryo quality. There is still a lot of research done on it as to if it does make any difference Janet Evans was doing a study a year or so ago but it ended up being cancelled as there wasn't enough staff to help out with it or so I was told.

Binky, I am so so sorry about your news. I hope you are taking lots of time to be good to yourself, start writing down all the questions you have for your follow up.   

Mrs T, how are you doing? You having any side effects from the DHEA? Thinking it may be worth a try for me too.

Bloo, it is so hard to make that call to the clinic but you may find that once you have booked a follow up it will give you something to work towards. 

Kitty, how are you? Not that long until your planning appointment

Sammy I hope you get your dates sorted out and you are able to finally get started soon.

Newmum2b, how are you? Hope you are managing to stay sane on your 2ww.

Pix, have you been back to the docs? I think it is always wise to get a second opinion though never easy to go get it. I hope the pain has eased off and you can get going with FET in the next month.

Queenie, how are you? Howe is DH recovery going?

I am so sorry if I have missed anyone. If so I hope you are are well.

AFM, managed to switch off a wee bit from tx. My brother in law came help dh take down the diningroom ceiling and cut through the wall to kitchen on Sunday while I started to pack up the kitchen and take apart the old units. On taking down the ceiling they discovered that when the kitchen extension was built about 40yrs ago they knocked down part of a load baring wall and the only support they put in was some wood attached to the joists. Thankfully dh works in construction so we have had one of his work mates come out and he is sorting out geting some steel supports. It explains the massive cracks on the bedroom wall. We have the kitchen man start on the 10th March so hopefully I will have a nice kitchen a week later.
Went back to the gym after 6weeks off, last went the week before egg collection. I am currently in agony lol didn't go for a swim after as the pool for full of kids due to half term.
Not got any questions ready for follow up, hoping I will think of some between now and then.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Josie - just a quick one as I'm in work. No side effects from the DHEA apart from a few spots beneath the skin on my chest. I think it's worth a try if you are planning to wait a while anyway. Nothing to lose as most people who've had bad side effects haven't been taking the micronized form. Definately ask about it during your follow up. As for questions I had a list as long as my arm! I'd be happy to forward them to you and you can delete any that aren't relevant. Glad the kitchen is keeping your mind off tx 

Mrs T x


----------



## josiejo

Its gone very quiet on here, hope everyone is ok.

Mrs T it would be great if you could forward me your questions., for both follow up at IVF Wales and initial consultation at CRMW as I really don't know where to start.
Janet Evans did recommend DHEA and offered us a place on her trial but by the time I contacted them the trial was closed. At our planning appointment we spoke to Grace about it but she is obviously not a believer in it as she said it wouldn't be worth our while.

Trying to get a rough idea how much this net cycle will cost, its just scary adding it all up. Roughly how much is DHEA and approx how much acupuncture is?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

It is quiet here! I usually struggle to keep up but not tonite. We could do with an updated list, can't do it off my phone though.

Binky - I agree with Kara, you have lots of options to get a better response next time so keep positive. Hope you get a FU soon

Digby - you'll get used to mixing the menopur, they are supposed to be bringing out a pen to but nothing yet.

Sharon - glad you ordered your DHEA

Josie - I will forward the questions now, I'm on my phone though so let me know if you can't make them out and I'll send them off my laptop tomorrow.  I ordered the DHEA from dhea.com and it cost about £60 for 3 months worth. I heard that they cancelled the trial at IVFWales because they couldn't get enough people who didn't want it to act as a comparison! Nothing to lose, I'd say give it a go. 

As for acupuncture, I think it was about £40 a session at the nhfc in Whitchurch. Didn't work for me cos I found that trying to fit in the appts around work etc added to the stress! (and that's without punctures and crashes on the way home!)

CRMW has all it's costs on the website, any other questions give me a shout. 

Hope FU goes well x


----------



## Kitty71

Hi girls,

Wow it has gone quiet on here. Hope everyone is ok.

Josie good luck for your FU. I hope it's productive and gives you lots of suggestions for next tx.

How's the DHEA going Mrs. T? I'm very tempted to try it myself but not sure if it would be a good idea to take it through FET. If anyone knows please let me know. I would definately have been interested in being part of the trial.

Afm just plodding along really, doing my own head in googling and reading up on all stuff tx    I'm giving Zita West's Vitafem this time and I'm going to push for more pred for FET because I think that the 5mg they gave me was just a gesture really and wouldn't really have been a high enough dose to do much. I know I should be optimistic about the FET but I kinda just want to get over to CRMW and see what they say. I've got an appointment with my gp soon so I've printed off the level 1 tests from the CRMW website to see if I can get them done on the NHS.

Anyway hugs to everyone, we've not had much success on this thread lately but lets all hope and pray our luck changes very soon     

Kitty xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Kitty, DHEA is fine, no side effects apart from a bit of a spotty chest. Amanda said that you have to stop DHEA when you start stimms so I wouldn't have thought you can take it through FET.  I've asked for 20mg pred next time because 5 is the standard they give at CRMW if you ask for it too. 

Easy to say but try and be positive about your FET, many girls have FET babies so there's plenty of hope. And if it doesn't work try the DHEA then and join us at CRMW 

Mrs T x


----------



## Digby

Hi,

hope everyone's ok. So glad it's the weekend!

I've been getting DH to do the Menopur mixing as he's got more patience than me. Won't let him near me with the needle tho as let him do it once and he seemed to think he had to stab it in from a great height-ouch!

Been feeling a bit peculiar tonight but can't work out if it's the ovaries springing to life or just a bit of wind!  

Sometimes I can't believe this is actually happening, it's all so surreal after the years of agonising and waiting. Best to keep busy I think. And consume plenty of chocolate...


----------



## newmum

Hi everyone

Wind Digby, you will get use to that, I had the same problem and so did a few of us on here   . I had to mix 6 bottles of Menpour it took me ages at the start then I got it down to a fine art by the end. Thats nice of DH doing the mixing for you.

JosieJo I did acupuncture in Witchurch it was about £55 a session, I have heard though that the original lady who use to do it has moved to another part of Cardiff so I am not sure if its still part of NHFC. I found it really relaxing.

I am 7 days post ET and feel ok, back to work on Monday after 2 weeks off so at least that should take my mind of things whilst I am waiting for my test date. I am getting the odd AF feeling on and off and still listening to my Zita West CD every night connecting with my embie. I'm trying not to go too   crazy lol  

Just a quick question, how can I put this did any of you have any leakage after using your pessaries? and did you lay down for a while once they are inserted   

Have a great weekend everyone  

x x


----------



## Digby

Aha! So it is wind! Thanks Newmum2be. 
Blimey it's pretty ...erm...excessive. Making me laugh tho. So is this a common side effect? Weird.

Sounds like you're coping really well with the 2ww. Good luck, will send lots of   ^ your way!

D
x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Newmumtobe - sounds like you are doing great, work certainly helped me get through the end of the 2ww. As for leakage, it's normal - just the outer casing of the pessary coming away. I never lay down afterwards. Don't worry about asking questions, we've all been there. Good luck with next week x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning ladies, right here is my attempt at an up to date list of those cycling or waiting. Please don't be offended if I've got your dates wrong or I've missed you out, there's quite a lot of us to keep up with. 

Newmum2b    PUPO
Thunderstix    PUPO
Digby            Stimming
JosieJo          Follow Up Appointment 1st March
Kitty71          FET Planning Appointment 8th March
Queenie        Planning Appointment 10th March
Bloobird81    Follow up to be booked
Sammy75      IVF Eggshare March
Bloobloo        Appt with Mr G March
Pixtrix          FET March/April
Binkyboo      Follow up Appointment 11th April
LizG            On pill, Tx April
Kate1927      Gonapeptyl, Tx April
Mrs Thomas  DHEA, Tx May/June
Shah74        DHEA, Tx July
Jo1985        Waiting for 2nd attempt
Swans72      Waiting for 2nd attempt

Hope everyone is doink ok, still very quiet on here. I've not included our lucky pregnant ladies on here as usual, hope that's the right thing to do, add yourself to the list if you want

Mrs T x
PS apologies for the pants formatting, perhaps someone else can do better...


----------



## newmum

Thats great Mrs T, its hard to keep up with everyone, usefull list.

Thankyou for your advice about the pessary. I was wondering about the laying down thing, because as nice as its been I won't have time next week. I'm doing my best not to go   crazy  . My AF pain has gone now, not sure if this is good or not? Just telling myself we are all different and   

Hope you all have a nice weekend FF

x x


----------



## jo1985

mrs t well dne on list nice to c whre every1 is at it is quiet on ere atm hoping all ok.

off out to swansea tonight 28 off us lol and rugby ngt whhoooopp gna be mad xx have gd wkend all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## binkyboo

Hey lovely ladies, I am sorry I havent been around for a few days, I have been trying to get back to Normal with things, and stop feeling sorry for myself, I have been looking at what I have a lovely husband, both of us working, lovely home, and thinking how lucky we are, but then I dont feel lucky at all   , as what we want we cant have, does that make sense?? I shouted at myself yesterday for moping around!!!    . I am going back to work tomorrow, looking foward to it but dreading it at the same time. i sent my 2nd go form in, sent it recorded delivery and it has been signed for.

I hope everyone is ok, Jose good luck for Tuesday. 

Speak soon xx


----------



## Daizymay

Hi Everyone,
How you all doing. I haven't been around much lately - have been taking some time off the rollercoaster to recup and rest (and deal with redundancy issues!) but surf now and again.
Just wanted to add some stuff on DHEA and accupuncture. 
DHEA- The Italian consultant suggested DHEA to me and said buy it off biovea website - which I did without and guidance or info on it really (for about £20 I think for 2mths worth). I took it for 2mths and then started feeling a bit peaky - broke out in bad acne on my neck and my wee was well wiffy (soz TMI). Istopped taking it and questioned it with JE at my follow up. She didn't look impressed when i mentioned how i'd got it. She told me about the study that had stopped but that if I wanted to take more she could write me a self funding prescription and i could purchase DHEA from uhw pharmacy (no idea of cost tho). She mentioned that getting it this way would ensure that it was ... oh sorry i can't remember the exact terminology.... but up to uk pharmancy standards and quality. I haven't got any yet tho. might be worth some of you calling uhw pharmancy to query cost and asked JE for script
Accupuncture - I used to see JB in whitchurch (around £55)- she left in Oct and the clinic i understand has just changed names. JB is now working at CRMW in llantrisant!

Have added myself to the list as, in theory, I am due to do my last IUI treatment in April/May. I had a follow up with JE and she honestly told us that in her opinion 'she would not recommend further IVF for us using OE due to risks associated and very very low chance of success'. As risks are lower with IUI we may as well use our last NHS cycle (we waited long enough for it!!!!)....don't want any 'what if' regrets! Still weighing up DEIVF/adoption and i suppose the childfree option 
Newmum2b    PUPO
Thunderstix    PUPO
Digby            Stimming
JosieJo          Follow Up Appointment 1st March
Kitty71          FET Planning Appointment 8th March
Queenie        Planning Appointment 10th March
Bloobird81    Follow up to be booked
Sammy75      IVF Eggshare March
Bloobloo        Appt with Mr G March
Pixtrix          FET March/April
Binkyboo      Follow up Appointment 11th April
LizG            On pill, Tx April
Kate1927      Gonapeptyl, Tx April
Mrs Thomas  DHEA, Tx May/June
Shah74        DHEA, Tx July
Jo1985        Waiting for 2nd attempt
Swans72      Waiting for 2nd attempt
Daizymay      Last IUI April/May - considering DEIVF/Adoption

Sorry too much to remember to do personals... just a big cwtch to all my fertility buddies. x


----------



## Kitty71

HAPPY MONDAY EVERYONE  

Good job on the list Mrs. T


----------



## kara76

Just a quickie, I suspect je just wanted to keep the money within the hospita", as far as I know its expensive at uhw as are the fertility drugs as they add of pharmancy cost


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Quick one from me too - CRMW said it has to be micronized DHEA, maybe that could be why too?


----------



## newmum

Hi

Well I lasted 5 hours in work, then came home I work in an office and have a team of 12 who are constantly need manging one way or another, and work is very very busy at the moment.

I couldn't handle the stress of it all and have a massive headache and been sick. Spoke to one of managers who said it was fine to go home, she knew my circumstances. 

I'm going to pop to the doctors tomorrow for some advice.

I just don't want to have the 'if I only took that week off work' on mind.

I am now back on the sofa and starting to relax again, I need my     back

only 6 more sleeps, yipee

Hope you are all ok and thanks for listening to me

x x


----------



## sun dancer

Hia everyone i bought my DHEA frm uhw and it does cost a lot i paid bowt £130 for 3 months worth so if u can find it cheaper go for it x


----------



## Digby

Hi Newmum2b, 

sounds like an awful day, poor thing. It's really hard to carry on as normal, specially if you've got a demanding job. 

Put your feet up and take it easy. Some things are sooooo much more important than work!

Hope you feel better tomorrow. Lots of   for you.

D
xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Daizymay - great to see you on the list
Newmum2b - sorry you had a bad day at work, keeping busy at work helps me but everyones different so do what's right for you
Binky - hope work went ok. I know exactly how you feel, big hugs.
I got my DHEA off dhea.com and it cost about £60 for 3 months

Mrs T x


----------



## newmum

Thanks for your support. I'm feeling alot better now   

Just a quick question as a first timer... when do you know when your AF is due?? Mine was due Feb 22nd (by my cycle before I started my IVF treatment) I had my EC on 16th Feb and ET 18th Feb my test date is 6th March.. No AF so far (yipee) only cramps when I was due. Just getting a bit confused as I guess 22nd feb wasn't really my due date.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Newmum2be - AF will be due about 2 weeks after ET, if it's a BFN cyclogest or gestone sometimes holds off AF and sometimes not so there's only one way to find out and that's testing I'm afraid


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick post, good luck for tomorrow JosieJo x


----------



## PixTrix

Sorry I'm not about much at the moment ladies, I am reading though and you are in my thoughts xx

good luck Josie


----------



## Kitty71

Good luck today Josie   

  
I'm still undecided about DHEA, I've been reading up on it and the jury seems to be out as to whether I would be able to take it through out a FET cycle. If I started now I'd be able to probably get a good 3 months worth before a fresh cycle at CRMW. I'm going to ask at planning and see what they say I think.

Have a good day,

Kitty xx


----------



## kara76

Josie good luck hun

Kitty I personally wouldn't take it through a fet as they tell u to stop it at stimms, it can raise testerone and could therefor effect ur lining and hey girl ur fet might just work through I totally understand the need to plan


----------



## thunderstix

hi guys, sorry i havent been around for the last week, have been feeling veeeery low  
had my e/c last monday & they only got 1 egg which didnt fertilise 
dh & i took it pretty bad & ive been feeling a little lost to be honest - had hoped to at least be pupo 
came back to work yesterday which has been quite hard as i dont feel very sociable & am quite emotional, the slightest thing makes me well up  
have applied for 2nd nhs cycle so feel better that im doing something proactive & have also bought an ovulation kit & health supplements to maximise any miniscule chance they may be of a natural miracle  
phew, there feel better already just for off-loading - should have come back on forum sooner shouldnt I! 
binkyboo - sending hugs your way  cant beleive we've mirrored each other exactly so far havent we? i notice we've even got the same date for follow-up appointment!!! LOL  never mind, perhaps next time we'll be pg together! 
newmum - keeping everything crossed for you    
have updated list as i got a bit upset seeing myself down as pupo 

Newmum2b PUPO
Thunderstix Follow up Appointment 11th April
Digby Stimming
JosieJo Follow Up Appointment 1st March
Kitty71 FET Planning Appointment 8th March
Queenie Planning Appointment 10th March
Bloobird81 Follow up to be booked
Sammy75 IVF Eggshare March
Bloobloo Appt with Mr G March
Pixtrix FET March/April
Binkyboo Follow up Appointment 11th April
LizG On pill, Tx April
Kate1927 Gonapeptyl, Tx April
Mrs Thomas DHEA, Tx May/June
Shah74 DHEA, Tx July
Jo1985 Waiting for 2nd attempt
Swans72 Waiting for 2nd attempt
Daizymay Last IUI April/May - considering DEIVF/Adoption


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Kara I think you're right and hey I don't want to be doing anything really which would effect my lining. You know what it's like though we are always ten steps ahead of ourselves   

Big hug Thunderstix. Good luck with the ovulation kit hun you never know and it won't be too long until your FU.

K xx


----------



## newmum

Morning 

Mrs T : thanks for your advice. I'm   AF doesn't come Friday   

Thunderstix: It was lovely to see your purple writting again, you've been on my mind for the last few days I was wondering what has happened. I'm sorry to hear that your egg didn't fertilize. I'm not surprised that your feeling very emotional and not very sociable it must be a very difficult time for you and DH. Good luck with the ovulation kit and health supplements, and I hope the following up appointment goes well.   . Thank you for keeping everything crossed for me.

Josie: good luck for today   

x x


----------



## kara76

Thunderstix so sorry to hear ur news. Deffo worth trying naturally and make sure u have fun while trying. Ur cycle mite be a little messed up after ivf

New hugs hun its so hard

Kitty I was always a planner and its what kept me going for sure


----------



## binkyboo

Thunderstix        as you know I know exactly how you feel, will post more soon as in work.


----------



## josiejo

Thunderstix, I am so sorry  . I am glad you have an appointment for follow-up, start writing all your questions down now.

Kitty, it is very good to have lots of plans in place, it helps deal with a negative cycle. Not too long to wait for your appointment.

Binky, how are you doing? Have you been doing loads of nice things to help you through it?

Newmum, I have always found the 2nd week the hardest,I will be keeping my fingers crossed for Friday for you.

Pix how are you?

Mrs T, is the DHEA still being ok? Well done on the list.

Thank you all for the good luck messages for today. It went well and I managed not to cry lol. Janet has said we can have a go with our frozen eggs on the NHS but we need to bare in mind that they may not make the defrost. The big shock to us was that she has advised using donor sperm as this cycle we only got 2 sperm and 3 from what was left in the freezer. As DH has a high fsh level, there is nothing that can be done to improve this so she feels our best chance of it working would donor. 
We have booked in for a donor counselling appointment and have been given things to read on it. We had a wee chat in the car on the way home and it seems dh is for it a lot more than me. He said he would much prefer this option to adoption so would be worth a try, I on the other hand, am a little bit unsure.  So I am off to do a bit of reading and try and get my head round it all. 
I am slighly annoyed that this wasn't suggested after our 2nd cycle as there were no sperm in his sample then but no point in dwelling on the past.
I am still having some bad days but they are becoming less frequent. We treated ourself to an xbox with kinect on Sunday so have been having a good laugh playing with that, we are a couple of big kids lol


----------



## josiejo

Updated list

Newmum2b    PUPO
Thunderstix    Follow up Appointment 11th April
Digby            Stimming
JosieJo          Donor Counselling Appoint 22nd March
Kitty71          FET Planning Appointment 8th March
Queenie        Planning Appointment 10th March
Bloobird81    Follow up to be booked
Sammy75      IVF Eggshare March
Bloobloo        Appt with Mr G March
Pixtrix          FET March/April
Binkyboo      Follow up Appointment 11th April
LizG              On pill, Tx April
Kate1927      Gonapeptyl, Tx April
Mrs Thomas    DHEA, Tx May/June
Shah74          DHEA, Tx July
Jo1985          Waiting for 2nd attempt
Swans72        Waiting for 2nd attempt
Daizymay      Last IUI April/May - considering DEIVF/Adoption


----------



## Swans72

Hi Ladies,

Great list Mrs T - so many ladies on here I really didn't have hope in hell of remembering/keeping track of who was doing what you've made life a lot easier.

Thunderstix i'm so sorry to hear what happened, thinking of you    You're appointment will soon be hear and I know it's easier said than done but try to focus now on the follow up appointment and not what has happened (says she who 4 months down the line still has bad days where nothing can stop me crying - not even chocolate).  I found this website so useful to go and research so I could "attack" the docs with questions on my follow up.  Take care 

Josiejo - even more for you to think about now.  I remember when we were told that our only way forward was to use donor sperm I felt absolutely devastated, then went the total opposite by thinking if that's the only way I'm going to have a child then what is the difference (I know this sounds really harsh and insensitive but I was just so desperate),  My dh on the otherhand was totally against it until we found out that due to his chromosome problems he would never be able to father a child and as soon as he knew that it was nothing he had done through his life to cause this problem or nothing that he could do now then he also became of the opinion that a donor sperm was the best way forward.  We had counselling which although it was very informative, i'd already made up my mind (that's the stubborness in me).  It sounds as though your DH is a lovely understanding man in the way that he has responded to this news. Hope it all goes well for you hun.

Newmum2b - Hope you're not going to insane!

hi everyone else, sorry not many personals but I don't really feel I belong here at the moment as i'm in limbo waiting for next  treatment and I'm not the most patient    Going for my next accupuncture session tonight (hope I don't get another puncture!!!)

Take care all    to you all


----------



## kara76

Josie lots to think about and lots to read about too and I'm sure u will find a way forward


----------



## kara76

Swan so sorry u don't feel like u belong here, this board needs an inbetween cycler thread!


----------



## thunderstix

hi girls, just wanted to thank you all for your lovely words of comfort & support - it really means a lot 
wish i hadn't left it so long before coming back on as i actually feel a lot better today now, so thanks.
sending big    back to you all &    for everyone still in the middle of treatment xxx


----------



## jo1985

swans i the same in limbo read personals but dont comment often mayb we should do a general chat board o start a inbetween tx like kara said . X thinkin off you all x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - definately check it out at planning appointment first

Thunderstix - so sorry to hear your news, sorry I put you down as Pupo, i really wouldn't want to upset you. Glad you have a planning appt booked, it's much better when you have a plan. Take care in the meantime, sending you big hugs x

Pix - good to hear from you, are you doing ok?

Josie - well done on not crying, you did better than me. Sounds like you have a lot to think about but good news that DH is open to the idea. It's one of those things that only you can decide, not long til your appt though. Good job on the treats, we did the same on the wkend.

Binky - hope your doing ok

Newmum2be - hope your still coping, when is test day? 

Swans72 - there are a few of us inbetween cycles so you're not alone. Like Jo said, if you want to read but not post that's ok. You know we are here when you need us.

Mrs T x


----------



## Swans72

Sorry Kara having read my post again it made me sound as if I was ungrateful that I wasn't having treatment I apologise if I offended anyone. What I meant was I love reading about how you're all doing and just wasn't sure it was my place to comment on peoples treatment as I wasn't undergoing any treatment myself - I hope this makes sense. If no-one minds me stalking them  and sticking my nose in now and again then I'd love to keep posting here 

Love and luck to you all x


----------



## newmum

Evening All  

I'm ok thanks not going to insane Swan  

Mrs T: My OTD is Sunday 6th March, think I will test Sat 5th though because if we don't get what we want I and I reckon DH will fancy a good good drink and I will need the day off before going to work on the Monday. Wouldn't be able to face work if I get bad news on Sunday. I am determined to hold off till then. I hope I can just do it??   

Hope everyone is ok, its like a family here it's lovely  

x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Swans72 - I'm sure nobody minds you stalking  Look forward to you posting more x

Newmum2be - only 4 more sleeps then, hang in there x


----------



## Kitty71

Swans I'm a big stalker, I even follow people over to the CRMW thread    Please post as much or as little as you like. The thread isn't just for people who are cycling right now.

Now Mrs. T has done the list I think we will be able to keep more of a track of each other and I find that the support needed between cycles is just, if not more, important to that needed once you get going. 

I think we all forgive each other for our quiet times as much as we value times when we don't take a breath    and talk like mad. I think this site is so fab and I really think we think of each other even if we sometimes do it quietly.

Big group hug   

Josie glad your FU went well. Good luck for your appointment. Glad you are having some good days and sounds like you and hubby are having fun together on your kinect. I might try and get DP to get one. Just got to wait for him to finish Dead Space 2   


k xx


----------



## jo1985

hope everyone is ok 3 wks in my new job loving it big time kids r greet family fab and money good getin into routine to. X


----------



## kara76

Hey swans totally understand and I'm the world biggest stalker lol. Feel free to chat away though, this is such a friendly and understanding place to share you hopes. Worries, fears and joys

I wish everyone loads of luck


----------



## Shellebell

this thread has always been for cyclers and inbetween cyclers   it was always the gen chat thread for the gossip if someone didn't want to take a time out from tx chatter. Will try and remember to bump it up when can see properly and not on my phone


----------



## sun dancer

Morning all hope everyone is doing ok 
well had my scan yesterday but just didnt hav any time 2 post it was the most amazing thing i hav ever seem in my life there was 2 lovely srong clear heartbeats so yes its twins we r so so thankfull and feel so blessed thats all dh done yesterday was cry and drink whisky lol .
i wod like 2 thank u all so very much for ur support over the last yr its bn the best and im really really thankfull 
Just want 2 say 2 everyone just dont give up keep going cause u will get there its taken me 12yrs back and fore different hospitals but i never gave up i have finally made it thank u all again x x and a massive thank u 2 crmw x


----------



## sammy75

sundancer, that is wonderful news you must both be so overjoyed, all the best for the rest of your pg.

hi to everyone else, hope you all ok and good luck to all of you cycling atm or waiting to cycle    to everyone.


----------



## Kitty71

Twins Yay!!! That is so fabulous Sun Dancer I'm so pleased for you both. I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy


----------



## newmum

Morning  

Jo1985: Nice to see you getting there, sometimes I feel I haven't got the experience of all you lovely ladies but you sound positive and happier.  

Sundancer: wow the sun is dancing this morning   Twins thats fab, its brought tears to my eyes. I am new to this site but I agreethe support is fantastic. I can only imagine your 12 years. Congratulations to you and DH  

Hope everyone is ok, I've finally got 3 sleeps left, I feel quite excited but also a bag off nerves at the same time. Had a horrible headache yesterday but I think I was de-stressing from Monday's work stresses.
I'm Going to have a pj day and watch rubbish tv and eat loads       

x x


----------



## josiejo

Sundancer, that is such fantastic news. I am so pleased for you and your DH. It is great to see some positive, happy news on here.

Swans, you really made me laugh about stalking, inbetween my last 2 treatments I looked on here loads but never posted. There are loads of us at the moment that are inbetweenies, I think it is hard when you are waiting on treatment so it is good to come on and just chat with others in the same boat.

I started reading on donor conception and my brain is officially fried. So so much to think about. Swans, thank you for your comments, I may pick your brain a little later on. I am very lucky that dh is being so positive about it but sometimes I think he just says things to make me happy and doesn't really think things through.


----------



## jo1985

fab news sundancer . Mum2be thanks much happier with my job


----------



## Swans72

Thank you ladies for your kind responses.  I'll keep stalking and butting in every now and again now I know you don't mind and that there are others out there who are stalking  

Wow congrats Sundancer that really is fantastic news so so pleased for you hun x

Josiejo if I can be of any help then please let me know - I shall do my best.  I know what you mean by your brain being fried it is alot to take in 

Kitty - loving the group hug and the fact i'm not the only stalker here!

Well I had my second go at acupuncture last night and fell asleep again!  I did ask her if it was normal she said it was supposed to help relax me but I don't think she meant that much    We'll see what happens next week.  For those of you who had acupuncture how often did you go and how long before your treatment?

Newmum2be - 3 more sleeps hang on in there I know it's so hard    

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## PixTrix

Brilliant news Sundancer, congratulations

         for you Newmum

Big hug Josie, lots of thinking for you to do. 

I'm ok thanks Mrs. T. what number are you at with your DHEA now!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Newmum2be - 3 sleeps to go, no wonder you're excited and nervous

Sundancer - you know I'm thrilled for you. Hope you get to enjoy your pregnancy now 

Josie - yes, you've got a lot to think about, hope others in your situation can give you some advice

Kitty - not long til your appt now

Pix - good to hear from you, 14 down, 76 to go! 

Jo - glad the job is going well

Queenie - how's DH doing? Not long til your appt now

Hi to everyone else. Got a few big spots this morning which I assume is down to the DHEA. At least I know it's doing something.

Mrs T x


----------



## Digby

Whooohoooo!!!!!!  
Lovely to see your good news Sundancer, what an incredible journey you've been on. It really gave me inspiration (and a few tears!) reading your post. Doubly wonderful to be having twins!

Also, Thunderstix so sorry to hear your not so good news. Try and keep your chin up.

On the stalking front, I totally agree that the waiting is the hardest bit and that's when you need the most support. I'm only on our first cycle but now that something's finally happening I feel better and a bit more in control. It was the waiting and not knowing that really dragged us down, and I've been stalking off and on and found that reading about other people's progress really helped. 

Afm I had my first stim scan today. Got 4-5 follies on each side, ranging between 9 and 13mm. Does that sound ok? Don't really know what's good and what's not.  Hope they keep coming along-got 2nd scan next Monday and hopfully all being well EC second half of next week. Eeek-am total wimp and will be bricking it by then. 

Best wishes to everyone.

D
x


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, hope we are all doing ok?

Thunderstix, how are you feeling hun?   I cant beleive we have mirrored each other exactly, even down to the follow up appt, I know what you mean about being back in work, Monday was like I was just in a daze, it has got a bit better as the week has gone on, I have finished for the week now, but tommorow DH and I are running one of the polling stations for the referendum have to be at 6.30 am till 10 pm!!!!!! If you want to chat at all just pm me any time.

Jose, thinking of you, I am sure you will come to right decision for you and DH    .

Sundancer thats fab news  

New mum to be not long now to wait,        

Digby well done on your scan.

Mrs T,pix Kara, kitty hope you are ok?

Jo - hope your throat is better.
Swans I am quite guilty of stalking a lot of threads so dont worry!!!!!

Sorry if I have missed anyone, but love to all.   

AFM I am not too bad I think, just feel in limbo at the moment, I rang the clinic this week to ask if they had recieved my form and told them I sent it recorded delivery and that it had been signed for, and she said if it had been signed the admin manager would have had it, I asked how long did they think it could be, she asked my age and I said 37 in May and was told they are doing 37 &38 yr olds now, so I just dont know!! Still waiting for AF how long does it usually take to arrive?

Anyway off for early night soon as up early!!!
Night all
xxx


----------



## Queenie1

oh my gosh such a lot to catch up with. 

sundancer congrats what fab news and double the fun.

josie hope you and dh are ok lots to think about. hugs to you both.

binkyboo and thunderstix hope you are both looking after yourselves and good luck for your follow up app. 

pix hi how are you 

mrs t hope the dhea is going well. i don't think i was told to stop dhea during stimms ( wonder if that is why tx failed) will have to check notes. dh is doing well thanks

swans  i'm another stalker as well, i'm hoping to do tx in may. so feel free to post when ever you want to.

digby well done on scan
newmum to be not long to go now good luck for otd

hi kara , kitty and jo and anyone i have missed.


afm must start writing some questions down ready for next week.


----------



## kara76

Digby sounds good to me

Hiya queenie hun. Is it ur planning appointment next week?


----------



## thunderstix

morning all! 
binkyboo - hope you're coping with your early start - 6am YIKES!! work getting better as the week goes on but just dont want to be here. dont work fridays so really looking forward to the weekend now TFIT!!  i think you summed up exactly how i feel as well when you said about being 'in limbo'. everything i do feels a bit surreal at the moment, as if everything is different somehow......... bit weird  i have had spotting on & off this week but its been really bright pinky red, not the usual AF colour & i was getting a bit worried but am pretty sure AF has started properly today - it was actually due today but am surprised it was on time as i was expecting my hormones to be a bit messed up to be honest  i was going to call the hospital tomorrow as im not in work - if i get any more sense out of them than you did i'll let you know 
mrs thomas - dont worry about putting me down as pupo on the list. easy mistake with so many of us!
new mum - glad youre taking time to relax now. not long to go......... sending you lots of        
sundancer - great news & amazing story. felt quite choked up reading your post & looking at your history. showed my dh as it was so inspiring. good luck for the rest of your pregnancy  
hi to everyone else & sending lots of     to everyone no matter whether in the middle of treatment or 'in limbo' as some of us are at the moment 
ps re the stalking topic......... sometimes i find it really inspiring & comforting just to read how everyones doing as well as actually getting involved. you dont always feel like typing etc & its nice to know theres no pressure to post but when you do, everyones there to back you up 
pps big big thanks to everyone again for all your lovely words of comfort & encouragement - has really helped me get through this week & i feel as though ive found a load of new friends


----------



## shah74

Hi Mrs T, received DHEA today, 25mg tablets, bottle says Ultra Micronized, any advise on when to take? bottle states "if taking two a day take 8 hours apart".  As I'm going to be taking 3 was thinking maybe 6 hours apart.  Also states that they can be used as a dietary supplement is this correct?  Also received message from Heath Pharmacy today telling me my DHEA prescription is ready for collection  , going to phone them tomorrow and tell them on their advise I've already purchased some.  

Newmum - good luck for weeking  and  

Sundancer - congrats, fab news.

Josie, Swans, Binkyboo, Thunderstix, Kara, and everyone else -  Hope you are all ok & big  .

Speak soon
xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick response to Shah - I was told to take the 75 all together at breakfast. I think they are taken in the US to help diets and keep you looking young - no evidence here to suggest this is working, lol.

Catch up with everyone else tomorrow x


----------



## Lea78

Hi Girls,

Can i join you please? (Been following you all for ages reading how you're all getting on). 

I'm Lea and both me and DH are 32 and we're in the unexplained infertility category. 
We're starting our first cycle of IVF this month and i have a baseline scan on Weds, however i'm slightly confused (or being very dull lol). I've been reading on FF about ladies having their scans coming up and they all seem to be injecting before their first baseline scan - i'm not, is this normal? i'm worried that i should be!! 

Good luck to you all and hope to be a regular poster  

Lea xx


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Lea and a big welcome to you. Don't worry there are different protocols and with the long protocol you down reg before baseline, but it sounds as if you are doing the antagonist protocol, where you will have your baseline on days 1-3 of your cycle and will start injecting on that day. You have come to a great place for support and advice. Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## Lea78

Argh now i'm really confused as next wed (day of scan) will be day 8 of my cycle!! My head is blown away with all this already    I mentioned it to Jodie when i rang yesterday as i was told to phone day AF started, Jodie said they need to see me between days 7 and 10 of cycle. 
Oooh my head!!!


----------



## PixTrix

Now I'm confused lol I think the best thing you can do is ring Jodie back. Always ring and query with clinic if you have any questions. I have never heard of starting on these days but like I say there are different protocols. Have you been told what protocol you are doing? What drugs have you been given? Any ideas Kara?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Digby - sounds good, good luck for scan Mon 

Binky - AF can be all over the place, just another waiting game I'm afraid

Lea - welcome, you will be glad you joined us. I can't help with your scan date - it's different than any protocol I've been on. I would ring and check too. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Quick question - I'm weighing up my options. I've come to the top if the list so going to validation appt. Anyone know how long til treatment planning appt after validation? And at what point do you collect your drugs?

Mrs T x


----------



## Lea78

Hi all,

Ended up phoning the clinic first thing this morning, there was some confusion on both our parts and they wanted me to go in today for my baseline (CD3) and gave me my menopur and i have to go back Tues for a follow up scan to see how things are moving along. So glad i phoned them.
I'm sooooooooo scared of needles and have fainted everytime they've taken blood that they actually gave me my first injection whilst i was at the clinic on condition that i watched and now i feel alot more relaxed about having to do it myself tomorrow. Mind you, tomorrow i might feel different towards it lol. 

Hope you are all ok?

Lea x


----------



## jo1985

mrs t whats a validation appt ? Lea hope injectin goes ok x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi jo - they said to check weight, bmi etc and ask questions to make sure we qualify for nhs treatment from what I could gather. Did you have one?


----------



## jo1985

no aint reached top off waiting list yet they said june time ?? seeing older people first i only 25 .  got a get crcking on weight as cant bear to get on scales down there agn and be told come bk when u ve lost wnough weight x hope it goes well x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sorry Jo, I meant did you have one on your first cycle?


----------



## newmum

Just a quick note to say Welcome aboard Lea

and thank you all for your best wishes for tomorrow     


x x


----------



## thunderstix

newmum - good luck for tomorrow!! Keeping everything crossed for you.
Sending you lots of     &


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck for tomorrow Newmum2be x


----------



## Swans72

Newmum2b all the best for tomorrow I've got everything crossed for you    

Lea78 welcome aboard you'll be fine with the injections with my first one I hovered over the spot for about 10 minutes before going for it and I have to say didn't feel a thing plus it was a case of either me doing it on my DH take over and getting his own back after all the years of nagging etc I've done  

Mrs T I've been the same with the spots but I reckon (like you) it's a small price to pay and hopefully it means they are working. When is your appt?

Hi Queenie how's your Hubby doing? Hope you've got that list started

Digby hope your ok and good luck for your next scan 

AFM had a call yesterday from the clinic after me chasing them and if I had been at the beginning of AF not just finished then they would have had me in now - typical! I have to wait now for a letter arghhhh I may just wait until a week before my next AF and ring them but in saying that I'm thinking I may be better waiting until April as I want to lose a bit more weight and prepare myself a bit more

Hi to everyone else I'm on my phone so I'll have a better catch up over the weekend love to you all and take care


----------



## newmum

I tested this morning with a clear blue digital test and got a not pregnant. I'm actually in denial and don't believe it, I'm going to sneak to the shop and get a clear blue one with the lines as thats the one I read most of the ladies use on here use. My OTD isn't until tomorrow, so surely there is still hope? I had a 2 day ET on 18th Feb. Sorry to go on..................
 

Hope you are all OK x x


----------



## Bloobird81

Newmum2b,hope things are ok?xxxxx


----------



## sammy75

sorry to hear your news newmum,    that the result changes for you  ,

hope everyone else ok, good luck to all of you.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Newmum2be - I have heard of positives that show up late so there is hope. Hope the result changes but big hugs anyway x


----------



## newmum

I hope so Mrs T x

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the weekend x  x


----------



## Digby

Newmum, thinking of you and sending       . 

Lea-nice to have another newbie. Don't worry about the jabs, it becomes so "normal" after you've done a few. Bit worrying really. I am total wuss with anything as well, specially blood tests, so if I can do it anyone can!

Hi to everyone else, hope all having good weekend. 

Afm I had bit of panic yesterday as have been getting a lot of the egg white discharge (sorry for tmi) and convinced myself I was ovlulating and gonna lose my eggs. Managed to get thru to clinic and they said it was ok, so hopefully all in my head! Amazing how this process turns you into total jibbering wreck and you end up freaking out at the smallest thing  ! Feel ok apart from that. Just hope my follies are ready for action next week. 

D xx


----------



## kara76

Welcome lea so glad you called and sorted ur cycle

Newmum2b I am so very sorry. I would get a true reading today as its only a day early. Big hugs sweetie I know all too well how you are feeling

Hiya eveyrone else


----------



## kara76

Btw digby ewcm is normal as the stimmulation drugs are working. In a stimmulated cycle ur body will do strange things but the suprecur will stop ovulation


----------



## thunderstix

morning all  hope everyones having a nice weekend
lea - hi & welcome to the gang 
newmum - so so sorry but keeping everything crossed for you & hoping that your next test is positive      
xxx


----------



## Digby

Thanks Kara, that's a relief.

I've been worrying I can't feel much happening these last few days, whereas I had twinges the first week of stimming. I was expecting to feel more bloated or uncomfortable so bit worried I'm not responding properly. 

Hopefully being paranoid. Will find out tomorrow.

Thanks again-what would we do without you!

D
x


----------



## kara76

Don't worry not everyone feels things going on, I'm sure it will be fine hun.

Hiya thunderstix


----------



## binkyboo

Morning everyone, hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. 
New mum to be, I hope you are ok and that the result is different today for you       , welcome to you Lea   

Thunderstix how are you feeling?, did you manage to get through to the clinic??

I hope everyone else is ok, sorry not lots of personals today, AF turned up properly yesterday and she is being quite evil at the moment, I am taking feminax every few hours and have the hot water bottle stuck to my belly, I am hoping it will ease a bit tomorrow as going to see Westlife tomorrow night!!!!!. 

Anyway enjoy the rest of the weekend all, and post more personals soon. xxx


----------



## newmum

Sorry for the lack of personals over the last few days. Thank you for all your support, it is a negative. I will catch up again with you all soon x


----------



## kara76

Blinky hope af eases for you, its just awful.

Newmum2b so very sorry


----------



## Bloobird81

We're all thinking of you Newmum2b. Most of us on this thread have been there, take care of yourself and keep positive, take it as a trial run! It will happen xx


----------



## Bloobird81

Hiya Binky! Feminax are brilliant in they u dvd-ing it today?  I love westlife. I've seen them twice in cardiff. I turn into a 15 year old when I'm there and I'm sure Nicky is singing to me!! Lol. I think we should all talk rubbish on this thread and get to a new one!!! 13 is unlucky for most!!!!


----------



## binkyboo

Hey Bloo, Feminax are the only things that can touch me!!!!!, dont know about dvd's today, watching 4 weddings at the moment!!!!

I have seen them about 7 times now, Shane for me!!!!, we are 7 rows from the front so I will take lots of pics of Nicky for you, you can see them on **!!!!!  Hope you are ok and enjoyed the cheese and wine!! xxx


----------



## Bloobird81

Yes! And I'm suffering this morning!! I need to go food shopping but I can't move! ill look forward to seeing them iv got my appointment down CRMW this week too! X


----------



## josiejo

Newmum, so so sorry about your result  . Be kind to yourself in the coming days, for me that was eating lots of creme eggs.

Binky, have fun at Westlife, I am like that with Take That, really can wait for June, the only good thing to come out of my bfn is that hubby is letting me go. When I saw them last I was pretty close and was screaming like a teen. I hope you af pains calm down, chocolate is a good cure lol

Bloobird, good luck with your appointment at CRMW, have you already had a look around? It is a different world from IVF Wales.

Digby, I am sure there is something in the drugs that send you a bit loopy and paranoid lol I am sure your mind will be put at rest when you have your next scan.

Thunderstix how are you are you having a good weekend?

Lea welcome aboard. How are you getting on with your injections? 

Kitty and Queenie, good luck for your planning appointments. Hope you can both get started real soon.

Pix, Swans, Jo, Sammy and anyone else, hope you are all doing ok

AFM. totally switched off this weekend. Been reading way too much info on using a donor and my head is fried. We have the builders starting tomorrow so been packing up the last of the kitchen and doing other last min things. I have done some thing to my shoulder and have been in agony, last night was the worse. Just hope it is better by tomorrow, I can't take ibuprofen so stuck with paracetamol which is barely touching it.


----------



## Bloobird81

Yes I have. Its lovely isn't it. I was due to start my tx there and I reached the top of the NHS list at IVF Wales so Amanda said to go for it bless her, I did wait over 2 yrs for it after all. When I got admitted to hospital the nurses were phoning Amanda asking for advice!! She has nothing to do with cardiff hospital anymore but that's how lovely she is!!! I still haven't booked my FU at IVF Wales. I don't see the point


----------



## josiejo

I was the same about follow up as we were going to go straight to CRMW but as we have some frozen eggs JE has suggested we have a go with those and use either donor sperm or see what DH can do. We figure it is worth a try with those before paying out. 
I haven't spoken to Amanda myself but I went to an open day where she done a presentation and seemed so very nice. I have been stalking the CRMW thread and everyone has nothing but praise for all the staff there.


----------



## Bloobird81

Defiantly worth a go! Fingers crossed you won't need to go to CRMW  I didn't get any frosties. Can't wait to start again! Feel in limbo just now. Hope u get your kitchen sorted


----------



## binkyboo

New mum2be, so sorry sending you lots of hugs         

Bloobird I agree with you I think we should go straight to part 14!!! xxx


----------



## Lea78

Hi to everyone - Thanks for all being so welcoming, i love you all already   still trying to learn you all and what stage you are at  

Newmum2b - So sorry about your news, thinking of you xx

My first injection went surprisingly well, once we managed to load the syringe up - think we had a problem with to much air in there as it kept falling back into the bottle. Once we were loaded though i made hubby stay in kitchen whilst i went into living room and did it on my own as with him watching think it would have put more pressure on me. I just went in and within couple of minutes i'd done it - felt so proud i rewarded myself with chocoloate lol. 

Enjoy what's left of the weekend girls. 

Lea. xx


----------



## kara76

Lea well done, the menopur amps will always pull the liquid back into the bottle so that's normal hun. Well done on ur first jab


----------



## thunderstix

newmum - so so sorry to hear your news  really can't imagine how upset you must be after getting through your 2 weeks only to have bad news. sending you lots of     you & dh try to be good to yourselves & don't do too much 
lea - glad to hear your jabs went ok. was one of the hardest bits for me. after the first time I burst into tears!!  think it was the relief of actually managing to do it!! I didn't believe it when anyone told me, but it actually does get better 
binkyboo - sorry to hear about your evil witch  mine was the usual 2 days with no aches pains or anything - I'm very lucky, I never suffer at all. Called the hospital & told pretty much the same as you. they are doing 38 year olds now so she said as I am 38 in June, I shouldn't have to wait too long hopefully - yay!!!  
ps I also agree about going to number 14 as I don't think 13 has been very lucky for us 
have a good evening all xxx


----------



## newmum

Hi everyone

I couldn't stay away from here for long...

Lea: I was exactally like thunder when I first did my injections I burst into tears and ran up my Mums and ended up going over there. I also found the 6 bottles of Menpour hard to mix, it does get easier and don't worry too much it is quite fiddly, sounds like you are doing well.

Thank you to all of you for your support, I agree about moving to chapter 14 next also.

Binkyboo: enjoy Westlife, I am jealous! sure it will be a great night

Thunder: I am glad your AF was only 2 days with no pains, I hope mine is kind to me.

AFM: I can't believe I went 2 weeks to find out I wasn't pregnant. Now I have stopped taking the Pessaries, AF has decide to visit. I am going through the change cycle:

1: Denial/shock
2: Anger
3: Depression
4: Realism's

I am at the moment between 3/4 I think my DH is only on 1/2. We will get there and I am going to remain positive. Back to work tomorrow and I will give the clinic a call to arrange a follow up appointment.   

Hopefully like thunder I won't have to  wait long as I am 39 , hope you are all well x x


----------



## Queenie1

so sorry newmum.   

lea welcome and well done on doing your first jab. it took me up to 6 days before i could do it on my own. 

hi to everyone

good luck to all those going through tx at the moment and good luck for all app this week.


----------



## Digby

So sorry Newmum2be    . Just hope you get your next go soon.

How does the nhs waiting list system work, it is based on your age? I thought it was down to how long you'd been waiting? They say you shouldn't have to wait more than 18months but it was longer for us. Sounds like it's been longer for a lot of others as well. 

D 
x


----------



## PixTrix

big hugs newmum2b, so sorry there is nothing that I can say to make it better stay strong and keep going because you can have your dream

Well done on your injections Lea. When I was first doing mine, my DP would watch my every move and every night would say well done babe, I am proud of you. Then on the last cycle he would turn around in the middle of whatever he was watching and say flipping heck have you done it already then start watching tv again!

Not long until your planning now Queenie, good luck

Hi Digby, from what I understand they are going by age for the second cycle and that cycle should be within 6 months of the first cycle, but will be sooner if closer to 40. From what I've read they are calling in 37/38 year olds at the moment. First cycles are according to how long you have been on the waiting list.


----------



## thunderstix

morning all! 
i have a question! whilst waiting for 2nd go with nhs, DH & i have decided we may as well keep trying naturally in case miracles really do happen............  so, i have bought a clearblue ovulation kit.
my question is: although AF was on time & exactly same length etc as usual, do you think its ok for me to start using the ovulation kit this month - or do you think that there may still be some drugs swishing about inside me & i should leave it for a month 
i would like to get started this month (especially as it now seems that my ovaries are hobbling around on walking sticks ) but obviously, at £13.99 a pop. i dont want to waste an ovulation kit if its better to wait till next month.
did anyone get any advice from the hospital about this? 
hope everyone is ok today - even if it is monday! 
xxx


----------



## Swans72

Newmum2b i'm so sorry big       to you.  There's nothing I can say that will help as I've been there myself and no words make it easier or better thinking of you though and take care x

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Kitty71

So sorry Newmum sending you both a big    

Thunderstix I recently looked into buying a Clearblue fertility monitor and the instructions did say to wait for 2 months after an assisted cycle for everything to get back to normal. The af after treatment isn't really a proper one, more of a withdrawal bleed so your cycle may have been knocked out of time a bit even if af appeared at the right time. Is it just a stand alone kit which you buy every month? The monitor actually rememebers information to use on subsequent cycles so it needs to have normal cycles to get true readings. If it's a stand alone kit you could always give it a whirl this month no harm in trying and not too expensive.

Well I'm the big 40 now girls so I'd better change my ticker    they say life begins at 40 so here's hoping   . I've got some catching up to do on the thread so will be back with some more personals later.

k xx


----------



## Swans72

Happy Birthday Kitty, hope you enjoyed your weekend away   that this will be the year for you x


----------



## josiejo

Awwww Happy Birthday Kitty!! I hope you had a lovely time. 

Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow.


----------



## binkyboo

Happy Birthday Kitty!!!!             xxxxx


----------



## thunderstix

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KITTY!!!   
ps thanks for the advice re ovulation kit - it is a stand alone monthly kit but i think perhaps i will wait till next month & try it then xxx


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258324.0


----------

